# Warhammer oder WoW?



## Mimoro_DK (13. März 2010)

Hallo Warhammer Spieler

Ich spiele atm. noch WoW habe aber vor zu Warhammer zu wechseln.
Jetzt meine Frage :
Würdet ihr sagen das Warhammer besser ist? Bzw was besser ist, welche vorteile Warhammer gegen über WoW und welche nachteile? 
Wäre mir echt eine Hilfe bei der entscheidung das Spiel zu wechseln.

Mfg Mimoro


----------



## Malkas (13. März 2010)

besser ist das was einen zusagt , nur selber kann man es feststellen


----------



## Kadrus (13. März 2010)

hallo,

denke auch das es schwer ist zu sagen was besser sei,einfach mal die trial antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der eine mag WAR der andere halt nicht.
vorteile gegenüber wow......denke PvP bzw. RvR (für mich).
aber wie gesagt...spiel die trial an und mach dir ein eigenes bild.

mfg


----------



## Nahemis (13. März 2010)

Überleg dir, warum du WoW verlassen möchtest und ob du bereit bist, WoW wirklich für immer den Rücken zu kehren. Das könnte dir schwer fallen WoW los zu lassen.
Wenn du zweifel hast, das du WoW nicht doch schon bald vermissen wirst, dann wird dir kein anderes mmorpg gefallen.

Wenn du das Geld dafür hast, dann könntest du auch neben WoW noch War spielen und dich langsam von WoW entwöhnen.

Wie gut oder wie schlecht War ist wirst du in einem Forum nicht 100% erfahren können denn bald werden die ersten flamer kommen und sagen, War ist doof. 
(siehe auch: "Wie gut ist Aion")


----------



## Mimoro_DK (13. März 2010)

Naja, ich werde wirklich mal Trial testen.
Aber mit WoW aufhören fällt mir nicht schwer
Hatte damals schon 1Jahr Pause weil es mir kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat.


----------



## Adremaar (13. März 2010)

Nabend ,
also ich kann mich echt nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen - probier die Trial Version wenns dir gefällt spiel es ,wenn nicht dann halt nicht^^.
Ich habe das Selbe versucht , kam auch bei War relativ weit (lvl 18) , und hab WoW auf seiner Art vermisst (Comic Grafik usw.^^ ). Ich hab eine Sache festgestellt : Verdammt , Ich steh auf das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schöne Gametime wünsch ich dir noch ;D


----------



## Terlian (14. März 2010)

WoW hat einfach das glatt polierte PvE, da kann WAR nicht viel gegen halten.
WAR bietet einfach das interessantere PvP, in dem Punkt hinkt WoW einfach hinter her.

5 Jahre WoW, von Raids die Nase gestrichen voll, inzwischen in WAR angekommen und finde es bisher gar nicht verkehrt.
Einfach die Trialversion ziehen und alle Klassen bis auf 10 rauf spielen, da hast du eine Weile zu tun und bekommst einen Eindruck von WAR.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. März 2010)

genau probier die Trial und wenn es dir gefällt, schau es dir für 8 Euro mal 30 Tage genauer an.
Aber leider ist der Unterschied nicht all zu groß. Die Klassen spielen sich streckenweise auch noch net so toll und sind unbalanced. 
WAR hat ansätze, die gut ausschauen, baut die aber net aus. WAR hat auch Klassen die cool wirken, aber eben alles so im Ansatz da, nichts ausgebaut. Das ist ihr Problem. Die gehen auch immer mehr auf Item Pflicht und immer mehr auf dauer farmen. Das PVP ist in WAR zwar im Detail anders, im großen und ganzen ist es aber wie WOW. Die SC machen mal anfangs spaß, sind aber wie die BGs bei WOW man kennt es mit der Zeit und das Open RVR ist durch dsa Konzept von T1-T4 fast immer gleich, außer dann am Ende der Hauptstadt kampf, der teilweise auch im PVE Tanken und Spanken endet. 
Also es macht mal spaß, die Trial ist nicht verkehrt. So günstig wie man im T1 an Marken kommt und so fix wie man im T1 levelt und mit RR gleich zieht, geht nur noch im T2 auf, ab T3 wird die Gluft etwas größer. Daher sollte man sich davon nicht täuschen lassen.

Also an sich hat WAR gute ansätze, man sieht es auch und optisch haben sie enorm nach gebessert. Aber das eigentlich ist auf der Strecke geblieben und zwar PVE und PVP gleichermassen. Daher wird es auf dauer sehr Eintönig. Da bietet WOW mit dem PVP nebenbei, dem PVE als fokus die gleiche Abwechslungs. Da bei WAR RVR nur geht, wenn genug Gruppen da sind und SC auf dauer nicht der Burner sind. Wenn man aber dann mal sagt, gut ich mach PVE ... solltem an sich auf langeweile einstellen. Selbst mit Gruppen machen einige PQs nicht zwingend mehr spaß. Inis sind recht nett, aber wenn man die aus WOW kennt, ist es nichts anderes. Jemand tankt, jemand heilt und DDs nehmen Aggro. 

Probier es mit der Trial und bei mehr Lust, sind 8/9 Euro jetzt auch kein Beinbruch (so ivel kostet es in einigen größeren Laden ketten und der eigentlich Monats Preis liegt bei 13 Euro.) Da machst du nicht viel falsch. Wenn dir WAR gefällt, dann ist schön. Aber erwarte nicht das es groß anders ist als WOW.


----------



## UTlFin (14. März 2010)

Mimoro_DK schrieb:


> [...] Warhammer oder WoW?[...]
> Mfg Mimoro



DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oki, deinen beiden posts im fred entnehm ich eigentlich nur, dasz du atm etwas unentschlossen scheinst, wow dir grad ned den spasz bringt aber irgendwas anderes her musz. um im mmo-bereich zu bleiben koennts ergo z.b. auch RoM oder SR-O sein?!
andere zu fragen was besser is is vllt ned grad der weg um herauszufinden was DIR besser gefallen koennt, da die erfahrungen bzw. aussagen anderer zumeist weniger objektiv sind ... 

der einzige weg um des fuer dich selbst herauszufinden is, wie einige vorredner schon erwaehnten, ist du ziehst dir die clients und erstellst dir nen trial-acct (die wenigsten sind in deren funktionen & handling eingeschraenkt.
hilfreich, bei deiner auswahl koennten unter anderem einschlaegie websites sein welche annaehernd alle mmo's behandeln. dazu findest sicher auch weiterfuehrende links zur geschichte der versch. mmo's, deren klassen, skills, berufe etc.. des weiteren sind commy-/fanforen nie verkehrt um nen eindruk zu bekommen, wie die leutz dort miteinander umgehn, man support erhaelt (cm's/gm's oder per community), population der server, eventplanungen etc. p.p.
weiter solltest auch danach schauen was die maincontends diversen games beinhaltet und was dich selbst am meisten reizt . ist es z.b. eher pvm/pve so bietet dir eigentlich fast jedes mmo was, wobei einige mit der zeit doch recht monoton werden koennen was quests, dungeons/instanzen, groesze der zonen, maps, kontinente dergleichen angeht.
bei mmo's mit ueberwiegendem pvp-contend streiten sich die geister - open pvp und vllt auch epische schlachten oder besser instanziertes pvp u.s.w.
mir waeren z.b. 2 fraktionen zuwenig, drum zieh ich persoenlich DAoC vor, wenns ums pvp geht aber dort machst nen paar abstriche bei der gfx und der einstieg is fuer neulinge bzgl questen, leveln & equippen ned grad der leichteste wenn man dort niemanden kennt aber im pvp fuer mich noch des interessantere.
- zwecks selektive auslese / findung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4players.de
playmassive.de
kostenlose-mmorgs.de
buffed.de
gamona.de
gratismmorpg.com u.v.m

so, viel spasz beim stoebern

lg, FiN


----------



## Thurgom (14. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Aber leider ist der Unterschied nicht all zu groß. Die Klassen spielen sich streckenweise auch noch net so toll und sind unbalanced.
> WAR hat ansätze, die gut ausschauen, baut die aber net aus. WAR hat auch Klassen die cool wirken, aber eben alles so im Ansatz da, nichts ausgebaut. Das ist ihr Problem. Die gehen auch immer mehr auf Item Pflicht und immer mehr auf dauer farmen. Das PVP ist in WAR zwar im Detail anders, im großen und ganzen ist es aber wie WOW. Die SC machen mal anfangs spaß, sind aber wie die BGs bei WOW man kennt es mit der Zeit und das Open RVR ist durch dsa Konzept von T1-T4 fast immer gleich, außer dann am Ende der Hauptstadt kampf, der teilweise auch im PVE Tanken und Spanken endet.
> Also es macht mal spaß, die Trial ist nicht verkehrt. So günstig wie man im T1 an Marken kommt und so fix wie man im T1 levelt und mit RR gleich zieht, geht nur noch im T2 auf, ab T3 wird die Gluft etwas größer. Daher sollte man sich davon nicht täuschen lassen.
> 
> Also an sich hat WAR gute ansätze, man sieht es auch und optisch haben sie enorm nach gebessert. Aber das eigentlich ist auf der Strecke geblieben und zwar PVE und PVP gleichermassen. Daher wird es auf dauer sehr Eintönig. Da bietet WOW mit dem PVP nebenbei, dem PVE als fokus die gleiche Abwechslungs. Da bei WAR RVR nur geht, wenn genug Gruppen da sind und SC auf dauer nicht der Burner sind. Wenn man aber dann mal sagt, gut ich mach PVE ... solltem an sich auf langeweile einstellen. Selbst mit Gruppen machen einige PQs nicht zwingend mehr spaß. Inis sind recht nett, aber wenn man die aus WOW kennt, ist es nichts anderes. Jemand tankt, jemand heilt und DDs nehmen Aggro.



Welche Klassen spielen sich denn "net so toll" ?? Was auch immer "net so toll" aussagen soll...

Ich habe jetzt drei 40er Chars und ein paar Twinks im T2/3 und mir ist noch kein Char aufgefallen, der sich "net so toll" spielst. Vielleich solltest du da mal näher drauf eingehen, wenn du so etwas in den Raum wirfst. Und was die SC's angeht und das oRvR kann ich auch nur widersprechen. Es macht durchaus Spaß, auch auf lange Sicht, aber halt nur dann, wenn man auch gute Gegner im SC hat. Und das kommt leider immer seltener vor, in diesem Spiel... Im oRvR ist es das selbe. Entweder man hat keine Gegner oder Fallobst, dann wird es langweilig, oder man hat richtig gute Fights und es macht Spaß.

Was T2 aufwärts betrifft. Ab T3 wird es wirklich ein bisschen langweilig. Aber was will man auch erwarten.. WAR ist immerhin auch schon ein bisschen älter und kein Spiel, auch nicht WoW, kann auf Dauer die Levelgebiete so füllen, dass man immer Mitspieler oder genügend Gegner hat, um non-stop Action zu haben. Trotzdem inst im T2 und T3 oRvR immernoch genug los, zur richtigen Uhrzeit, um seinen Spaß zu haben, nur die SC's gehen halt nicht mehr instant auf.

Ab T4 ist es dann absolute Pflicht, dass man eine eingespielte Gruppe und Klassenkenntnis mitbringt. Wenn man da keinen Wert drauf legt und nur ab und zu mal ein bisschen zocken will, am besten noch solo, dann wird es ganz schnell frustrierend in WAR. Wenn man aber diese Punkte erfüllen kann, ist WAR ein super Spiel und man kann durchaus auch ohne hohen Rufrang und super Items was auf die Beine stellen...


----------



## Churchak (15. März 2010)

Hoi TE 
Ob nun WoW oder WAR liegt halt dran was du lieber machst PvP oder PvE.Wenn du ne tägliche Dosis PvE brauchst ist WAR eher falsch da es das zwar auch gibt aber nun ja man recht schwer grp für die kleinen Inis findet oder nur mit grossem Aufwand da man eigendlich alles was man für sich braucht auch durchs RvR/PvP bekommt und das mehr Bockt da meist doch abwegslungsreicher/spannender.

PS nen Kumpel meinte im übrigenn letztens zu mir das das PvE in HdR im bedeutent besser Gefalle als in WoW,obendrauf gäb es noch ne sehr angenehme Comm. Ne Trial gibts ja auch da
.
PPS Golrik ist nen Schwafeltasche der es ned mal ins T4 geschafft hat und sein "Fachwissen" durch spielen im MMO "Buffed-Forum" ergrindet hat.


----------



## wiligut (15. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> PPS Golrik ist nen Schwafeltasche der es ned mal ins T4 geschafft hat und sein "Fachwissen" durch spielen im MMO "Buffed-Forum" ergrindet hat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wundere sowieso dass auch immer wieder jemand auf seine "Romane" eingeht. Ich lese die seit Wochen nicht mehr


----------



## C0ntra (15. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich wundere sowieso dass auch immer wieder jemand auf seine "Romane" eingeht. Ich lese die seit Wochen nicht mehr



Ja das Problem ist ja, das Leute die Fragen stellen sich auch die Romane durchlesen und dann das auch noch glauben, was da drin steht - es wirkt ja verdammt kompetent, wenn man so lange Abhandlungen schreiben kann zu einem Spiel mit genauen Analysen zu komischen und seltsamen Dingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (15. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist ja, das Leute die Fragen stellen sich auch die Romane durchlesen und dann das auch noch glauben, was da drin steht - es wirkt ja verdammt kompetent, wenn man so lange Abhandlungen schreiben kann zu einem Spiel mit genauen Analysen zu komischen und seltsamen Dingen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was wirkt denn daran kompetent? Golriks Ergüsse sind eher verwirrt und verwirrend, konfus und pauschal. Zwar finde ich sie immer wieder mal amüsant, meistens aber nur anstrengend. :-(


----------



## Lorghi (15. März 2010)

Ich glaube Golrik würde auch auf einen Thread mit "Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?" antworten: 

"Schön, aber WAR könnte besser sein, weils im Grunde wie WoW ist nur das da keine Wettereffekte sind. Die Entwickler konzentrieren sich lieber aufs Gameplay aber auch da wurden viele Sachen nicht zuende gedacht & Wettereffekte fehlen gänzlich weil die neuen RvR Waffen nichts damit zu tun haben & nicht zuende gedacht sind. Meine das Wetter fällt einem nicht auf & ist nicht wichtig aber es fehlt & das zeigt doch was mit WAR los ist...."

Okay, btt:

Lieber Threadersteller, einen Rat möchte ich dir noch mitgeben: Versuch das Spiel nicht wie WoW zu sehen. Am Anfang erschlagen einen erstmal die vielen Balken & Einstellungen. Das gibt sich aber. Geh es vor allem ruhig an, mach die Anfangsquests & scheue dich nicht, dich auch schon mit Stufe 4 im Scenario anzumelden. Denn im PvP liegt der Kern dieses Spiels. Ich zum Beispiel bin WAR eben so angegangen wie WoW, hab mich durch die zugegeben reichlich doofen Quests geschlagen & PvP nebenbei gemacht. Das hat mir den Spielspass ordentlich verleidet. Wie gesagt: PvP ist der Kern, PvE eine nette Dreingabe. Wenn man sich erstmal so richtig mit dem Feind im RvR Gebiet aufs Maul gegeben hat & eventuell als Sieger dasteht...das ist halt der Moment der WAR ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel Spass wünsch ich dir dort.


----------



## wiligut (15. März 2010)

Es wurde ja hier und in übrigens Threads schon 1.000 mal gesagt, die Vergleiche bringen nichts. Es ist nunmal eine Geschmacksfrage was einem besser gefällt und da man über Geschmack ja vortrefflich streiten kann, drehen sich diese Diskussionen immerzu im Kreis. Da es ja aber eine Gratistestversion von WAR gibt und diese auch noch zeitlich unbeschränkt spielbar ist, hat ja jeder die Möglichkeit ohne großen Aufwand sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden.

Gefallen wirds einem natürlich nur wenn man sich drauf einlässt. Das ist wie bei der Liebe, wenn man noch nicht über die Ex hinweg ist, wirds mit der neuen auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. März 2010)

Ich sag einfach mal:
WoW=PvE Game

Warhammer=PvP Game




In beiden gibt es zwar beides, jedoch ist PvP in War meiner meinung nach besser, pvp kenn ich den endcontent noch nicht in war, in wow naja, vermutlich etwas besser, da wow ziemlich pve orientiert ist^^




zusätzlich noch:
Ich weis nicht genau in War, aber glaube es gibt in WoW einiges mehr an Eastereggs (Anspielungen an Filme usw.) als in War, dafür gibt es in War sehr viele versteckte sachen (wie z.b. schriftrollen, für die man trophäen für den gürtel bekommt usw.) oder einfach auch verstecke erfolge^^


...oder sogar hier und da versteckte bosse und worldbosse die nur durch bestimmte handlungen hervorgerufen werden können (z.b. im Chaos anfangsgebiet muss von jeder rasse eine auf einem art beschwörungsstein stehen, dann öffnet sich eine tür in die gruft eines mächtigen vampirs)


----------



## Pymonte (17. März 2010)

WAR hat auch einiges an Easter Eggs^^ Meist allerdings mehr auf die Warhammer Lore bezogen. Und sie sind defintiv besser verpackt als die in WoW, sie werden einem eben nicht so aufs Auge gedrückt.


----------



## Kontessa (17. März 2010)

Etwas was nie erwähnt wird im Vergleich WoW -> WAR:

Die Community und die Community Manager. WAR hat ne richtig geile Com, zudem setzt sich die CM gerne mal mit den Spielern ins TS und bespricht Probleme. Auch Ingame trifft man sie gern mal. Manchmal als Spieler, manchmal kommt sie nur so vorbei und plaudert etwas über den Ratschlag Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch im Forum ist sie per PM erreichbar oder sie schreibt was in diversen Threads.

Das kannte ich aus WoW überhaupt nicht. Dort ist man ja schon "begeistert" wenn ein GM sich mal als Char zeigt^^ 

Gibt auch dauernd irgendwelche Events. Sei es von Entwicklerseite, Betreiberseite oder Spielerseite.



> Und sie sind defintiv besser verpackt als die in WoW, sie werden einem eben nicht so aufs Auge gedrückt.



Naaaja. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Ab WotLK wird die Lore bzw Story in WoW schon sehr geil umgesetzt. Ich erinnere mich da z.B. gern an Sachen wie die Schlacht ums Wrathgate. Sowas gibts in WAR nicht.

Allerdings: Wer gern und viel ließt, der wird über den Wälzer ein so gigantischer Umfang an Lore geboten, es gibt zig tausende Einträge zur Geschichte, Charakteren oder sonst was. Inhaltlich kann da WoW wiederrum nicht mithalten.


----------



## Pymonte (17. März 2010)

Kontessa schrieb:


> Naaaja. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Ab WotLK wird die Lore bzw Story in WoW schon sehr geil umgesetzt. Ich erinnere mich da z.B. gern an Sachen wie die Schlacht ums Wrathgate. Sowas gibts in WAR nicht.
> 
> Allerdings: Wer gern und viel ließt, der wird über den Wälzer ein so gigantischer Umfang an Lore geboten, es gibt zig tausende Einträge zur Geschichte, Charakteren oder sonst was. Inhaltlich kann da WoW wiederrum nicht mithalten.




Ach, Wrathgate war ein Easter Egg? das ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ging um Eastereggs in WAR und die Eastereggs in WoW sind ja nun so offensichtlich, das sie fast schon stören.


----------



## mh0 (17. März 2010)

Musste Ausprobieren WAR hat ja glaub ich ne test version oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (17. März 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen, WoW ist ein gutes Spiel (ja ich sag es !!!), hat genug Spieler und genug Überlebenschangsen!
WAR ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes Spiel, hat weit aus weniger Spieler und auch weniger Überlebenschangsen. Will nicht sagen, dass es kurz vorm aussterben ist, doch denken da viele doch eher vernichtender, weil sie WAR mit WoW vergleichen.

Doch wie viele sagten, keiner kann dir sagen welches Spiel für dich nun besser ist oder nicht. Viele würden auch anderes denken, wenn gewisse Faktoren nicht wären, wo andere Spiele einfach nicht ankommen( Thema: Gewohnheit).

Probier es aus... aber geh bitte nicht mit einer typischen WoW-Einstellung an das Spiel ran, dadurch machste bei allen Spielen nen Fehler!


----------



## Geige (17. März 2010)

Set0 schrieb:


> WAR ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes Spiel, hat weit aus weniger Spieler und auch weniger Überlebenschangsen. Will nicht sagen, dass es kurz vorm aussterben ist, doch denken da viele doch eher vernichtender, weil sie WAR mit WoW vergleichen.
> 
> 
> Probier es aus... aber geh bitte nicht mit einer typischen WoW-Einstellung an das Spiel ran, dadurch machste bei allen Spielen nen Fehler!



Aussage eins ist total daneben, WAR wird es sicherlich in 3 Jahren auch noch geben, wie es da aber mit Erweiterungen (Patches und Addons) aussieht kann
wohl niemand sagen, Fakt ist, dass einem MMO auch 50K Spieler reichen würden um permanent weiterentwickelt zu werden, ob das EA auch reicht ist die Frage!

Aussage 2 ist dagegen zu 100% Richtig!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. März 2010)

Deswegen hat EA die Leute von Mythic entlassen, damit sie sich die wenigen Spielerzahlen Leisten können. Mythic hat mit mehr gerechent und klar solltem man nie ein MMO mit WOW vergleichen. Viele haben anderen Fokus, andere Stärken und andere zielgruppen. Das Prob ist nur, dass Mythic nicht wirklich weg gegangen ist von Dingen aus WOW. Sie haben auch gute Ideen gehabt, also zum Beispiel Repfreie Items, keine wirkliche wirtschaft, PQs, Killcollectoren usw. Aber einiges davon nicht wirklich effektiv ins Spiel eingebaut. Obwohl sie PQs und Killcollectoren haben, sowie das nette Tome (was ich auch ne gute Idee finden aber dadurch zerstört das es zu viel Farm Dinge in diesem Buch gibt und weniger so "Spaß" Dinge oder "Aufgaben") und dennoch im PVP fast alles über normale Quests lösen. Das ist dann oft bissel danneben und stört, dadurch hatm an auch weniger Lust im PVE mal Quests zu lösen. Erst wenn man halt bissel im RVR vorwärts gekommen ist. So das eben dat Questlog frei ist. 

Aber an sich sind viele eher davon enttäuscht, dass WAR eben nicht wirklich weit von WOW gegangen ist, sondern nur an Details anders ist. Im großen und ganzen ist es oft farmen nach Items, was an sich das RVR am Leben erhält und nicht wirklich das RVR selbst. Klar gibt es Leute die genau das mögen und klar gibt es Leute die auch RVR machen, wegen dem RVR (Die dann auch noch zocken können =) ). Aber das viele WOW mit WAR vergleichen, hat nicht zwingend was mit den Leuten zu tun, sondern damit das man sich wie in WOW fühlt. 

Aber an sich ist jedem die Trial ans Herz gelegt, zu verlieren hat man ja bei Kostenlos nicht viel ^^ außer Download Zeit eben.


----------



## Pymonte (22. März 2010)

"Deswegen hat EA die Leute von Mythic entlassen, damit sie sich die wenigen Spielerzahlen Leisten können."

Fail, EA hat massive Entlassungen in ALLEN Bereichen gehabt und das sicherlich nicht, weil WAR zu wenig Geld eingefahren hat. EA hatte ein riesiges Wirtschaftsdefizit, das sie über Stellenabbau minimieren wollten. Dabei hat es natürlich auch Mythic betroffen. Zusätzlich besitzt EA aber auch mehrere RPG Firmen, daher lohnt es sich eigentlich (aus unternehmerischer Sicht) auch nicht, diese alle separiert zu lassen. Daher wurden BioWare/Mythic dann auch zum RPG Pool zusammengelegt. So hat man 1ne RPG Firma, die sich einen Geldpool teilt, anstatt 2 oder mehr zu investieren und die Firmen müssen natürlich auch untereinander kooperieren. 

Durch die Entlassungen und Abstoßungen gewisser Abteilungen hat sich EA also einen großen Haufen Geld gespart.

Und der Rest ist immer nur DEINE Sicht. DU bist enttäuscht, das WAR (deiner Meinung nach, die du nie verifizieren kannst, da du NIE im Endgame warst) zu sehr wie WoW ist. NICHT viele Spieler, sondern DU!


----------



## OldboyX (22. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> "Deswegen hat EA die Leute von Mythic entlassen, damit sie sich die wenigen Spielerzahlen Leisten können."
> 
> Fail, EA hat massive Entlassungen in ALLEN Bereichen gehabt und das sicherlich nicht, weil WAR zu wenig Geld eingefahren hat. EA hatte ein riesiges Wirtschaftsdefizit, das sie über Stellenabbau minimieren wollten. Dabei hat es natürlich auch Mythic betroffen. Zusätzlich besitzt EA aber auch mehrere RPG Firmen, daher lohnt es sich eigentlich (aus unternehmerischer Sicht) auch nicht, diese alle separiert zu lassen. Daher wurden BioWare/Mythic dann auch zum RPG Pool zusammengelegt. So hat man 1ne RPG Firma, die sich einen Geldpool teilt, anstatt 2 oder mehr zu investieren und die Firmen müssen natürlich auch untereinander kooperieren.
> 
> ...



Erm naja. Diese Einschätzung, wie das mit den Entlassungen ablief ist aber auch nur DEINE Sicht, die du nie verifizieren kannst usw. Geschichten von Ex-Mitarbeitern in Blogs etc. gab es ja und zahlreiche Art-Designer auf Job-Suche mit WAR-Arbeiten im Portfolio gab es auch usw., aber dank Rosa-Brille kann man das ja alles ausblenden und vergessen.

Wieso wurden bei Mythic so viel mehr Leute entlassen (relativ gesehen) als in anderen Bereichen? Wieso hat es bei BioWare nicht so viele Leute erwischt? Vielleicht hat es doch etwas damit zu tun, dass WAR nicht so lief wie es sollte / geplant war / Entwicklungskosten gefressen hat / Personal dafür aufgestockt worden war?


----------



## Pymonte (22. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Erm naja. Diese Einschätzung, wie das mit den Entlassungen ablief ist aber auch nur DEINE Sicht, die du nie verifizieren kannst usw. Geschichten von Ex-Mitarbeitern in Blogs etc. gab es ja und zahlreiche Art-Designer auf Job-Suche mit WAR-Arbeiten im Portfolio gab es auch usw., aber dank Rosa-Brille kann man das ja alles ausblenden und vergessen.
> 
> Wieso wurden bei Mythic so viel mehr Leute entlassen (relativ gesehen) als in anderen Bereichen? Wieso hat es bei BioWare nicht so viele Leute erwischt? Vielleicht hat es doch etwas damit zu tun, dass WAR nicht so lief wie es sollte / geplant war / Entwicklungskosten gefressen hat / Personal dafür aufgestockt worden war?



hab ich ja nicht verneint, aber Studiozusammenlegung != Auflösung von Mythic oder Einstellung von WAR

und die Entlassung von Mitarbeitern (durch EA, in allen Bereichen) sind sicherlich nicht auf den "Misserfolg" von WAR zu begründen, das ist einfach nur dumm.

Und Spar dir das mit der Brille, du hast selbst so eine auf, aber so richtig fest mit Kette um den Kopf geschnallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (22. März 2010)

Ich weiss ja, dass ihr beiden immer und immer wieder aneinander geratet und im Bezug auf Warhammer Online werdet ihr auch nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, aber tut mir bitte den Gefallen und bleibt freundlich und sachlich bei euren Argumentationen ansonsten muss ich euren erhitzten Gemütern nur wieder ein wenig Pause gönnen.

Wenn ich derartige Threads sehe frag ich mich eh wieso das immer und immer wieder aufgekocht werden muss. Die Fakten sprechen für sich und wirklich jedem sollte mittlerweile klar sein, dass Warhammer Online absolut nicht so lief wie EA oder Mythic dies erwartet hätte. Wäre das nicht der Fall und sowohl EA als auch Mythic wären mit dem Erfolg zufrieden hätte es eine derartige Personalkürzung und die Zusammenlegung der Studios wohl nie gegeben. Das personaltechnisch Mythic bei der Zusammenlegung als Verlierer hervor geht hätte von Anfang an auch allen klar sein müssen. Das liegt einfach daran, dass Mythic die deutlich schlechtere Verhandlungsposition als BioWare hatte. BioWare hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Zusammenlegung nur Top-Spiele auf dem Markt. Was konnte Mythic dem entgegen setzen? Ein uraltes DAoC? Ein mittelmäßig gut laufendes Warhammer Online? Klar wird im vermeindlich "schwächeren" Studio aussortiert, schließlich soll der Zusammenschluß der Studios die Kosten senken ohne die Leistung zu sehr zu schwächen und den Gewinn unterm Strich zu steigern.


----------



## Pymonte (22. März 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja, dass ihr beiden immer und immer wieder aneinander geratet und im Bezug auf Warhammer Online werdet ihr auch nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, aber tut mir bitte den Gefallen und bleibt freundlich und sachlich bei euren Argumentationen ansonsten muss ich euren erhitzten Gemütern nur wieder ein wenig Pause gönnen.
> 
> Wenn ich derartige Threads sehe frag ich mich eh wieso das immer und immer wieder aufgekocht werden muss. Die Fakten sprechen für sich und wirklich jedem sollte mittlerweile klar sein, dass Warhammer Online absolut nicht so lief wie EA oder Mythic dies erwartet hätte. Wäre das nicht der Fall und sowohl EA als auch Mythic wären mit dem Erfolg zufrieden hätte es eine derartige Personalkürzung und die Zusammenlegung der Studios wohl nie gegeben. Das personaltechnisch Mythic bei der Zusammenlegung als Verlierer hervor geht hätte von Anfang an auch allen klar sein müssen. Das liegt einfach daran, dass Mythic die deutlich schlechtere Verhandlungsposition als BioWare hatte. BioWare hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Zusammenlegung nur Top-Spiele auf dem Markt. Was konnte Mythic dem entgegen setzen? Ein uraltes DAoC? Ein mittelmäßig gut laufendes Warhammer Online? Klar wird im vermeindlich "schwächeren" Studio aussortiert, schließlich soll der Zusammenschluß der Studios die Kosten senken ohne die Leistung zu sehr zu schwächen und den Gewinn unterm Strich zu steigern.


/sign, hat ja auch niemand bestritten


----------



## C0ntra (22. März 2010)

Auch in Studios, deren jüngste Spiele finanziell erfolgreich waren (z.B. der letzte NfS Teil), wurde Personal gekürzt. Man macht ein Studio dicht, wenn es finanziell nicht tragbar ist, andernfalls kürzt man das Personal da, wo es weniger doll weh tut, da es Fakt ist, das EA Kosten einsparen muss. Durch die Zusammenlegung mit Bioware und der personellen "Durchmischung", es gibt keine klare Trennung mehr zwischen den Mitarbeitern und Projekten/Studios, dabei wurde auf der Mythic Seite verstärkt gekürzt, wobei dies jetzt nicht mehr von Bedeutung ist. Mitarbeiter sind jetzt je nach Bedarf innerhalb der EA MMO Sparte einsetzbar und nicht nur für ein bestimmtes Studio.
Das letzte Interview mit dem Bioware Boss bestätigt dies, wo auch WAR zur Sprache kam. Von "Maintenance-Mode" ist da keinesfalls die Rede.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. März 2010)

es gibt in mmos kein besser oder schlechter. die meisten mmos haben alle einen anderen schwerpunkt oder eine ganz andere umsetzung. ich würde dir raten war zu KAUFEN und so bis lvl 20 zu spielen. das war der punkt, an dem mir das spiel keinen spaß mehr gemacht hat. ich kann aber leider nicht sagen wieso.


----------



## OldboyX (22. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hab ich ja nicht verneint, aber Studiozusammenlegung != Auflösung von Mythic oder Einstellung von WAR
> 
> und die Entlassung von Mitarbeitern (durch EA, in allen Bereichen) sind sicherlich nicht auf den "Misserfolg" von WAR zu begründen, das ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn dirs schon von Pente gesagt wurde. Ich begründe die Entlassung von Mitarbeitern bei EA allgemein nicht auf den "Misserfolg von WAR" (hättest du aber auch gemerkt, wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest). Die verstärkten Entlassungen bei Mythic jedoch sind eindeutig darauf zurückzuführen und das nicht zu sehen (wie du ständig wieder machst bei deinen Versuchen die Entlassungen einzig auf die Wirtschaftskrise und Rationalisierungen zurückzuführen) ist - in deinen eigenen Worten - einfach nur dumm.

PS: Von einer Auflösung von Mythic oder der Einstellung von WAR hat niemand außer dir gesprochen...


----------



## Pymonte (22. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch wenn dirs schon von Pente gesagt wurde. Ich begründe die Entlassung von Mitarbeitern bei EA allgemein nicht auf den "Misserfolg von WAR" (hättest du aber auch gemerkt, wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest). Die verstärkten Entlassungen bei Mythic jedoch sind eindeutig darauf zurückzuführen und das nicht zu sehen (wie du ständig wieder machst bei deinen Versuchen die Entlassungen einzig auf die Wirtschaftskrise und Rationalisierungen zurückzuführen) ist - in deinen eigenen Worten - einfach nur dumm.



Manchmal glaube ich echt, ich rede mit der Wand. Lies dir Golriks Post durch, lies dir meinen durch, lies dir deinen durch und versuche dann deinen Fehler zu finden.

"Deswegen hat EA die Leute von Mythic entlassen, damit sie sich die wenigen Spielerzahlen Leisten können."

Es gab eine Entlassungswelle, da spielen weit mehr Faktoren rein. Es wurden auch Resorts (MMORPG) zusammengelegt. Das sind weit mehr Faktoren als die wenigen Spielerzahlen. Die Spielen da zwar mit rein, verursachen aber nicht die Mrd. $ Verluste von EA. Das, und nur das, habe ich auch nochmal aufgeführt.

Dann kamst du:

"Erm naja. Diese Einschätzung, wie das mit den Entlassungen ablief ist aber auch nur DEINE Sicht, die du nie verifizieren kannst usw. Geschichten von Ex-Mitarbeitern in Blogs etc. gab es ja und zahlreiche Art-Designer auf Job-Suche mit WAR-Arbeiten im Portfolio gab es auch usw., aber dank Rosa-Brille kann man das ja alles ausblenden und vergessen."

Bezug zu meinem Post? Nicht erkennbar. Die Geschichten von Ex-Mitarbeitern von Mythic? Die haben sicherlich viel Einsicht in die Geschäftsführung von EA -.- Vor allem die Art-Abteilung. Der EA Chef John Riccitiello schreibt den Mythic Jungs sicherlich auch immer erst ne SMS, bevor er irgendwelche Entscheidungen trifft. /facepalm
Deine Aussage bringt ein ganz neues Thema: Bei Mythic wurden viele Mitarbeiter entlassen. Hat sicherlich auch was mit der Zusammenlegung des MMO Resorts zu tun und natürlich auch damit, das ein laufendes Spiel nicht mehr so viele Mitarbeiter braucht. Da EA zusätzlich noch EINSPARUNGEN machen will, werden alle überflüssigen Elemente entlassen. Hätte EA keine Verluste eingefahren, so wäre vermutlich auch fast niemand gekündigt wurden. Oder denkst du wirklich, das EA, welche als Publisher mehr als einen Flop publiziert hat, wirklich nun bei WAR ein Exempel statuiert und sagt: 'So wir entlassen nun 100k Leute, aber besonder Mythic drücken wir nun eins rein, damit die anderen Leute auch sehen, was passiert, wenn man Spiele produziert, die nur rentabel sind und kein mega Erfolg!'?

Denn, laut dem letzten Interview ist WAR ja rentabel oder willst du das auch nur als Fanboytum abschwatzen?

"Wieso wurden bei Mythic so viel mehr Leute entlassen (relativ gesehen) als in anderen Bereichen? Wieso hat es bei BioWare nicht so viele Leute erwischt? Vielleicht hat es doch etwas damit zu tun, dass WAR nicht so lief wie es sollte / geplant war / Entwicklungskosten gefressen hat / Personal dafür aufgestockt worden war?"

Vielleicht aber einfach nur damit, dass eine Spiel Entwicklung eine andere Zusammensetzung und Anforderung ans Team hat, als eine Weiterführung oder Instandhaltung. Man braucht keine 50 Artists mehr, die eine komplette Welt entwerfen, vor allem nicht, wenn es in diesem Bereich min. Noch ein weiteres komplettes Team gibt (ToR). Wenn man stattdessen die Resorts kombiniert, so hat man ein Art Team, das ausgelastet ist, als 2 Teams, wo eins nur auf halblast fährt. 
Wäre WAR nach SW:ToR release wurden, dann wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich anders rum gelaufen. Natürlich hat BioWare einen guten Ruf, das spielt da auch mit rein. Aber das hat ja niemand abgestritten, geschweige denn, das dazu ein Wort gefallen ist. 

Ums nochmal zu präzisieren: Die Entlassungen bei EA, auch die bei Mythic, haben nicht nur mit WAR zu tun oder mit seinem Erfolg/Misserfolg.

Das "hab ich ja nicht verneint, aber Studiozusammenlegung != Auflösung von Mythic oder Einstellung von WAR" vor mir war eigentlich nur eine unabhängige Feststellung. Die hatte an der Stelle auch nichts mit dem Text zu tun. Ich wollts halt einfach nur mal schreiben. Ja, Ich hätte deinen Quote drunter machen sollen. Werds mir merken, nicht das noch irgendjemand bald Bluthochdruck hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"und die Entlassung von Mitarbeitern (durch EA, in allen Bereichen) sind sicherlich nicht auf den "Misserfolg" von WAR zu begründen, das ist einfach nur dumm.

Und Spar dir das mit der Brille, du hast selbst so eine auf, aber so richtig fest mit Kette um den Kopf geschnallt "

Das war mein Kommentar zu dir. Und er ist immer noch wahr.

"Auch wenn dirs schon von Pente gesagt wurde. Ich begründe die Entlassung von Mitarbeitern bei EA allgemein nicht auf den "Misserfolg von WAR" (hättest du aber auch gemerkt, wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest). "

Sieht hier aber anders aus: "Erm naja. Diese Einschätzung, wie das mit den Entlassungen ablief ist aber auch nur DEINE Sicht, die du nie verifizieren kannst usw. Geschichten von Ex-Mitarbeitern in Blogs etc. gab es ja und zahlreiche Art-Designer auf Job-Suche mit WAR-Arbeiten im Portfolio gab es auch usw., aber dank Rosa-Brille kann man das ja alles ausblenden und vergessen."

" Die verstärkten Entlassungen bei Mythic jedoch sind eindeutig darauf zurückzuführen und das nicht zu sehen (wie du ständig wieder machst bei deinen Versuchen die Entlassungen einzig auf die Wirtschaftskrise und Rationalisierungen zurückzuführen) ist - in deinen eigenen Worten - einfach nur dumm."

Echt? Wirtschaftsmagnaten denken sicherlich auch im kleinen Maßstab, so wie du. /ironie

WAR hat EA zwar sicherlich auch nicht wenig Geld gekostet, den Verlust von mehreren 100millionen (allein 310mio$ in einem Quartal, ich glaube im ganzen Jahre war es über 1mrd $ Verlust) hat es aber auch nicht verursacht.
Hätte es schlecht abgeschnitten, wäre das Projekt höchstwahrscheinlich abgestoßen wurden. Entlassungen hingegen sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sie gezielt eingesetzt werden (z.B. "unnützen" Überhang entfernen) und nicht wahllos ein prdoukt zu beuteln und mal zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt.

Aber naja, deiner Meinung nach läuft WAR ja auch im Maintenance Mode. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: beim nächsten Mal am besten gar nicht einmischen, wenn man eh nix sinnvolles Beitragen kann.


----------



## astalon (22. März 2010)

wenn du in wow nur bgs und tausendwinter machst könntes du in war glücklich werden, wenn du mehr willst bleib bei wow


----------



## Sleth (22. März 2010)

Ich hab selber mal ein halbes Jahr WAR gespielt und damals sogar WoW dafür pausiert. Hab meinen Chosen auf einem englischen Realm bis zum kompletten Invader-Gear gezockt, denke also das ich schon mitreden kann (zumindest konnte). Die Gründe, warum ich dann doch wieder aufgehört habe, findest Du hier: http://www.5secrule.de/2009/09/die-warhammer-probleme/
Ob sich daran großartig in der Zwischenzeit was geändert hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (22. März 2010)

Ich finde WoW besser weil es mehr Möglichkeiten bietet wie zum beispiel Belagerungskämpfe[<3]
oder bessere quests die mal was anderes sind:p außerdem ist Warcraft doch "Geschichte" und es steckt auch eine endlose Geschichte dahinter:]


----------



## Minastry (22. März 2010)

Das is mal wieder reinstes Fanboytum was hier betrieben wird, stimmte da auch größtenteils mit Pente überein. Es ist weder so gut wie viele sagen, noch so schlecht. Ich spiele derzeit mal wieder und quäle mich immernoch im T3 rum orvr ist kaum aufzufinden und wenn nur Trüppchen die sich nach kurzer Zeit wegen Misserfolg auflösen. Ich kann kein Comment zum T4 abgeben, aber ein Blick ins offizielle Forum reicht mir um zu sehen das dort auch nicht alles goldig ist. 

Für mich ist in einem MMO auch der Weg das Ziel, dabei hat man sich nur leider nicht besonders viel Mühe gegeben. Wenn ich Quests abschließe die ich alleine abschließen kann, werde ich mit abartig niedrigen EP bestraft. Mache ich PVP im Szenario kriege ich von einer Spalterwelle 100 Äxte um die Ohren gehauen. (Balance?)Ebenso wird man im SZ auch nur bestraft wenn man Taktisch vorgeht und die Flagge abgibt. Man bekommt für diese Zeit die man dem Zerg ferngeblieben ist nämlich null komma nichts. 

Vom Kampfsystem ganz zu schweigen was so flüssig läuft wie ein Klumpen Lehm. Unzählige Bugs die bei der Wegfindung der Mobs anfangen und bei Grafikfehlern an den Objekten noch langen nicht aufhören. Sagt bitte nicht es wäre nicht so, ich lege jedem ans Herz es sich selbst anzuschauen und will auch keinen eine fertige Meinung an den Kopf schmeißen.  Auf fragen wie komme ich am besten durch diese tote Hölle, bekomme ich ein klopf in den Ländern der Toten Mobs. Ich bedanke mich für die Hilfe und mache mich auf den Weg und was ich vorfinde sind Leute die für ihre Levelgruppe noch einen AE DD brauchen. Hexenjäger? Nein Danke! Dazu kommt noch das ich keine Gruppe für eine Public Quest finde, weil die schlicht und ergreifend keiner machen möchte. Alle wollen nur 40 werden so schnell wie möglich, so wurde es mir zumindest zugetragen. Das Spiel ist für mich wie ein Rolls Royce mit der Innenaustattung eines Fiat Panda. Und dieser äussere Schein gefällt mir echt unglaublich gut. Ich verlänger aber aufgrund der genannten Mängel mein Abo leider nicht. Das sind jedoch alles nur meine persönlichen Eindrücke, zerfleischt mich, aber genauso ist es leider.

Ich hoffe trotzdem das sie War noch stabiler und aktraktiver für ihre Kundschaft machen. Ich werde die Entwicklung von War auf jeden Fall immer ein wenig im Auge behalten. Vielleicht kann auch der Zusammenschluss zwischen den Teams von Bioware und Mytic ein paar neue Impulse bringen. Habe zumindest gehört, dass Mytic nun ein Teil von Bioware ist. Das Ganze Branchenblabla interessiert mich im Endeffekt herzlich wenig, mein Feierabenderlebnis soll spannend und gut spielbar sein. Dann habe ich auch keinen Grund mich mit solchen Themen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## OldboyX (22. März 2010)

> Es gab eine Entlassungswelle, da spielen weit mehr Faktoren rein. Es wurden auch Resorts (MMORPG) zusammengelegt. Das sind weit mehr Faktoren als die wenigen Spielerzahlen. Die Spielen da zwar mit rein, verursachen aber nicht die Mrd. $ Verluste von EA. Das, und nur das, habe ich auch nochmal aufgeführt.



Nö, dass die Spielerzahlen da mit reinspielen hast du mit keiner Silbe erwähnt. Das war Golrik's Aussage und die hast du ja gleich mit einem CAPSLOCK FAIL weggewischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn du es "gemeint" hast, dann passt doch alles und wir sind von Anfang an einer Meinung, was ja eigentlich sowieso der Fall sein dürfte, da ich nie etwas anderes behauptet hatte als Pente und dem gibst du ja schließlich /sign 100%.



Pymonte schrieb:


> ....
> 
> "Deswegen hat EA die Leute von Mythic entlassen, damit sie sich die wenigen Spielerzahlen Leisten können."
> 
> ...



Tja, wie schon gesagt. Die Tatsache, dass man gerade bei Mythic solche Einschnitte gemacht hat und nicht bei Bioware liegt eben schon daran, dass WAR nicht so gelaufen ist wie man sich das gewünscht und erhofft hatte. Insofern waren deine Darstellungen, dass die Entlassungen bei Mythic ausschließlich auf eine generelle Entlassungwelle bei EA aufgrund von Wirtschaftskrise / Rationalisierungsmaßnahmen einfach nicht zutreffend. Das habe ich richtiggestellt.

Und, dass das Spiel jetzt "profitabel" ist, wo man die Mitarbeiterschaft an allen Ecken und Enden zusammengekürzt hat ist doch wohl nicht verwunderlich (habe ich auch nie bestritten). Wäre es nicht profitabel würde EA es nämlich wirklich abschalten, damit hast du keinerlei Argument sondern bestätigst das was alle lange schon wissen:

Mythic war aufgeblasen mit Mitarbeitern (gibt auch diverse Blogs mit von Ex-Support Mitarbeitern die schon geschult worden waren usw.) in Hinblick auf einen WAR-Erfolg den es dann in der Form nicht gegeben hat. EA hat gehandelt und die Kosten auf ein Maß reduziert, dass WAR unterm Strich Gewinn abwirft. Damit einher ging halt eben auch eine Verlangsamung der Weiterentwicklung (die nur du nicht siehst, weil jedes Drehen an einem Dmg Koefffizient, das Herausnehmen von Festungen oder das Einpflanzen einer 2. Rampe für dich "great and awesome" content ist). Da brauchst du auch net wieder damit kommen, dass man die Karrieren und LotD nachgeschoben hat (was schon Pre-Release "fast" fertig war).



> Bezug zu meinem Post? Nicht erkennbar. Die Geschichten von Ex-Mitarbeitern von Mythic? Die haben sicherlich viel Einsicht in die Geschäftsführung von EA -.- Vor allem die Art-Abteilung. Der EA Chef John Riccitiello schreibt den Mythic Jungs sicherlich auch immer erst ne SMS, bevor er irgendwelche Entscheidungen trifft. /facepalm
> Deine Aussage bringt ein ganz neues Thema: Bei Mythic wurden viele Mitarbeiter entlassen. Hat sicherlich auch was mit der Zusammenlegung des MMO Resorts zu tun und natürlich auch damit, das ein laufendes Spiel nicht mehr so viele Mitarbeiter braucht. Da EA zusätzlich noch EINSPARUNGEN machen will, werden alle überflüssigen Elemente entlassen. Hätte EA keine Verluste eingefahren, so wäre vermutlich auch fast niemand gekündigt wurden. Oder denkst du wirklich, das EA, welche als Publisher mehr als einen Flop publiziert hat, wirklich nun bei WAR ein Exempel statuiert und sagt: 'So wir entlassen nun 100k Leute, aber besonder Mythic drücken wir nun eins rein, damit die anderen Leute auch sehen, was passiert, wenn man Spiele produziert, die nur rentabel sind und kein mega Erfolg!'?



Dein Post erklärte die Entlassungen bei Mythic einzig durch die Entlassungen bei EA allgemein, das ist so aber nicht zutreffend. Golrik hat seine Aussage übertrieben formuliert, aber im Kern ist es dennoch richtig, dass
a) weniger WAR Spieler als erwartet
b) EA kürzt Mitarbeiter allgemein
c) EA kürzt "mehr" bei Mythic, weil WAR weniger Spieler als erwartet
d) der Chef von Mythic wird gegangen
e) Mythic untersteht nun Bioware und der Bioware Chef steht Mythic vor

Die Antwort dazu steht schon lange hier. Ein Mod hat sie dir gegeben. Du denkst echt immer nur so weit, wie es dir passt... Wieso hatte man denn einen solchen "Überhang"? Du laberst nur rum und weichst der Tatsache, dass es Mythic eben viel härter getroffen hat als andere Abteilungen (und mehr habe ich nie behauptet) ständig aus. Wenn das MMO Resort zusammenegelegt wurde, wieso hat man dann bei Mythic die Keule angesetzt, obwohl Bioware nicht ein einziges MMO am Markt hat oder jemals gemacht hat? Deine Argumentationen sind völlig am Thema und an dem vorbei, was ich gesagt habe.

Wie schon 100x erwähnt. WAR lieft nicht so und deshalb wurde bei Mythic massiver gekürzt und Bioware hat sich intern als "leader" etabliert. Wäre WAR erfolgreicher gewesen, wäre es mit 100%iger Sicherheit andersherum gelaufen. So untersteht Mythic (ein Studio mit 2 MMOs am Markt - eine Erfahrung in dem Bereich die du sonst auch gern positiv hervorhebst) im MMO Resort nun Bioware (mit 0 MMOs am Markt). Da kannst du dir dein vermeintliches Wirtschaftswissen echt aufselchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Postings weiter oben, gibst du genau demselben Inhalt, weil es ein Mod gesagt hat mit einem /100% sign Recht und 2 Minuten später bist du schon wieder am herumphilosophieren und willst die Einschnitte bei Mythic aufgrund des mäßigen Erfolges von WAR wieder wegreden und kommst wieder mit deinen Rationalisierungen und Zusammenlegungen und weiß der Geier was daher. 

Der Grund für meinen Stil (Rosa Brille und NUR Deine Sicht usw.) war von Anfang an eine Parodie auf das, was du mit Golrik getrieben hast. Dafür, dass ich damit womöglich deine Gefühle verletzt habe entschuldige ich mich und werde dir künftig keine metaphorischen Brillen mehr zumuten.


PS:



Minastry schrieb:


> ....
> Vom Kampfsystem ganz zu schweigen was so flüssig läuft wie ein Klumpen Lehm. Unzählige Bugs die bei der Wegfindung der Mobs anfangen und bei Grafikfehlern an den Objekten noch langen nicht aufhören. ....



Alle deine Kritikpunkte und insbesondere die zwei hier im Zitat werden massiv gegengeflamed, wenn ich sie anbringe. Mach dich auf 

"Liegt alles an deinem Rechner, das Spiel läuft flüssig (auch das Kampfsystem absolut flüssig und "in synch") und Bugs gibt es kaum. etc. " 

gefasst. Ich persönlich glaube ja immer noch, dass man das "laggy Kampsystem" und die mangelnde Synchro nach einer Weile ausblendet (ist wie wenn man einen Film schaut wo die Tonspur etwas daneben liegt, oder das Bild leicht ruckelt). Man gewöhnt sich daran, aber Gott bewahre wenn man einen Vergleich hat....


----------



## Minastry (23. März 2010)

Sie können da so gegenflamen wie sie wollen, jeder der genau diese 2 Dinge wegreden will ist einfach nicht objektiv. Sie sind da, in Videos und beim eigenen spielen deutlich sichtbar. Ich habe eine Mittelmaß Maschine, warum aber dann andere Mmo´s deutlich flüssiger und fehlerfreier laufen soll mir jemand erklären. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich es auch auf einer High End Maschine spielen können und das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Ich wäre ja glücklich wenns nur mein Turm/DSL wäre der das Spiel in so schlechtem Licht stehen lässt, doch es ist nicht so. 

Ein bekanntes Online Magazin hat dies in seinem Fazit auch treffend beschrieben. 





> Hardwareanforderungen stehen in keiner Relation zum Ergebnis


 

Punkt aus Ende und das nicht nur im Bezug auf die Lags. Gemessen am Standard der heute vorgegeben wird ist das einfach mangelhaft. Da wird zweifellos die bestmögliche Lizenz schamlos an die Wand gefahren. Das macht mich letztendlich einfach nur traurig. Man sieht durchaus Potenzial und bei manchen Dingen viel Liebe zum Detail, aber es reicht nicht.

Und Flames nehme ich gerne entgegen, wenn sie mich zum schmunzeln bringen umso besser. =)  Nur bitte kommt mir nicht mit: Spiel dich erstmal ins Endgame...T4 blabla.... Wenn mich ein MMO schon in der Levelphase im Stich lässt ist das Mist. Klar es ist ein PvP Spiel und ich soll damit leveln, aber wie ohne den Gegner. Da bleibt mir nur mich mit PvE hochzuwuchten, doch dafür kriege ich nen Tritt in die Eier.


----------



## Thurgom (23. März 2010)

Dann nenne mir doch mal ein *aktuelles* MMORPG, welches auf PvP basiert und bei *Zerg-fights* ruckelfrei läuft. 

AoC ?? lol...
Aion ?? lol...
lotro ? lol...
WoW ?? lol...

Fällt dir was auf ???

Und abgesehen davon ist Warhammer wohl momentan das einzige Spiel, welches mir einfällt (und ich habe fast alle aktuellen MMO's gespielt), welches wenigstens ansatzweise "ruckelfrei" läuft. Natürlich gibt es hier und da Momente, wenn im Ts mal wieder gestöhnt wird "oh man, dieser Lag !", aber wenn man das mit anderen Spielen vergleicht oder einige Monate zurück blickt, hat sich doch verdammt viel zum Positiven verändert. Ich kann mich, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Heulbacken hier, noch sehr gut daran erinnern wie ich als melee Klasse nur noch "Ziel ausser Reichweite" lesen musste und täglich mehrfach vom Server geflogen bin. Davon ist heute nichts mehr zu merken. Und das liegt sicher nicht daran, dass damals noch mehr los war, wenn man bedenkt, dass gerade an diesem Wochenende wieder 500+ Order-Spieler an ein Keep-Tor geklopft haben...

Meine Meinung ist, dass sich hier wirklich sehr Vieles zum Positiven entwickelt hat. Immer mehr wird auf die Community eingegangen und Dinge umgesetzt, die zu Beginn falsch gelaufen sind, auch wenn einige immer wieder das Gegenteil behaupten, ohne die Tatsachen in Betracht zu ziehen.

- Performence technisch wurde extrem nachgebessert, wenn man bedenkt welche Probeme es zu Beginn gab (siehe weiter oben)
- Die Festungen wurden nicht mehr wirklich besucht (ausser bei geplanten Raids) und waren bei den meisten Spielern sehr unbeliebt -> sie wurden entfernt
- Die Keepfights waren damals witzlos... 10+ Tanks an die *eine *Rampe + AE-Klassen dahinter = unmöglich für Angreifer -> die zweite Rampe wurde gefordert und implementiert
- Die Stadt-Belagerung war damals auch ein Witz. In den Instanzen gab es kaum PvP, da die T3 SZ's einfach zu viel Gewicht hatten. Mythic hat diese entfernt und PQ's eingeführt, welche zumindest in den ersten 1-3 Instanzen wieder dafür gesorgt haben, dass gekämpft wird !
- Lange wurde gemeckert, dass die besten Waffen nur über PvE zu erreichen sind, in einen PvP Spiel -> Jetzt gibt es Waffen die man NUR durch PvP erhält
- Lange Zeit haben AE-Gruppen das Spiel dominiert -> AE wurde leicht abgeschwächt und Melee-Klassen deutlich gebufft und das Balancing zwischen AE und Single ist meiner Meinung nach schon fast zu stark zu Single gewechselt

Diese Liste könnte man noch weiter führen, aber darum geht es mir eigentlich gar nicht.

Warhammer ist ein PvP-Spiel, welches eigentlich von Spielern gespielt werden sollte, welche sich gerne die Köpfe einschlagen. Nicht von Spielern, denen einer abgeht wenn irgendwelche RP-Zahlen aufsteigen, oder Spielern die sich nur dann bestätigt fühlen, wenn sie mal wieder ein neues, krasses Set komplett voll gefarmt haben. Wenn das die Dinge sind die ihr sucht, dann lasst die Finger weg von diesem Spiel. Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass das eindeutig die Mehrheit ist, wenn man sich dir RP geile Community so ansieht, die Tag für Tag durch die Zonen zergt um am Ende einen weiteren Lock zu leechen, nur um am Ende RR80 zu sein ohne auch nur einen richtig geilen Fight erlebt zu haben. Oder die Spieler die jetzt 24/7 afk Szenarien leechen, um ein weiteres dickes Epic-item zu besitzen... und wofür ?? 

Die Vorraussetzungen in WAR sind gegeben, um seinen Spaß zu haben. Nur leider werden sie so gut wie gar nicht erkannt, bzw. angenommen. Das ist meine Meinug, die ihr natürlich nicht teilen müsst...


Grüße.

Edir : @Minastry : Du bist noch nicht im T4 und beklagst dich wirklich über Performance-Probleme ?? ALso ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nicht woran das liegen könnte. Die Performance (gerade T1-3) ist fast perfekt. Die einzigen Probleme die ab und zu auftreten können sind bei Zerfights, wenn 100+ Spieler auf einem Haufen kämpfen. Und selbst dann ist es noch spielbar, verglichen mit anderen Spielen oder dem Release-Zustand von WAR.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

@ Thurgom 

Ruckeln bei Massenschlachten ist ein völlig anderes Thema und du hast völlig Recht, wenn du sagst, dass ab einer bestimmten Spielerzahl einfach Schluß ist (auch wenn mir persönlich hier Aion das flüssigste Spielerlebnis bot, dank der natürlich umstrittenen Möglichkeit die Charmodels auszublenden - alle anderen Games lösen das Problem letztlich durch instanziertes PVP, das "begrenzt" ist, aber dafür flüssig zu erleben). 

Was (zumindest ich) meinte ist das Kampfsystem im Allgemeinen, auch wenn man ganz alleine unterwegs ist oder "nur" in einem SC und Bugs sind nochmal unabhängig davon ein anderes Thema. Das Gameplay ist einfach nicht "flüssig" für mich und Dinge passieren nicht wirklich wenn ich sie "klicke" etc. entsprechende Vergleiche wurden schon angeführt.

Dass man bei 100vs100 eventuell die Details runterschrauben muss (je nach Rechner) und bei 400+ Spielern auf einem Haufen auch mal Lags / Ruckeln auftritt, das verzeihe (ich zumindest) jedem MMO.

In rein dieser Beziehung (Ruckeln bei zu großer Spieleranzahl) hat mich an WAR nur immer die Engine gestört die so schlecht skaliert (man kann sehr wenig überhaupt ändern und das was man ändern kann hat wenig / keinen Einfluss. Es gibt sogar genügend Spieler die behaupten, das Spiel liefe mit 8x AA deutlich flüssiger als ohne > welches man nur über den Treiber forcieren kann und auch nicht wirklich mal eben schnell im Spielbetrieb umstellen kann wenn eine Massenschlacht auf einen zukommt).

PS: Schon lustig wie sich in diesem Forum immer die 5 selben Hanseln die 5 selben Sachen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne uns wäre hier tote Hose und selbst noch so tolle Themen (wie WAR oder WoW) würden ohne große Diskussion in der Versenkung verschwinden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (23. März 2010)

> Warhammer ist ein PvP-Spiel, welches eigentlich von Spielern gespielt werden sollte, welche sich gerne die Köpfe einschlagen. Nicht von Spielern, denen einer abgeht wenn irgendwelche RP-Zahlen aufsteigen, oder Spielern die sich nur dann bestätigt fühlen, wenn sie mal wieder ein neues, krasses Set komplett voll gefarmt haben. Wenn das die Dinge sind die ihr sucht, dann lasst die Finger weg von diesem Spiel. Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass das eindeutig die Mehrheit ist, wenn man sich dir RP geile Community so ansieht, die Tag für Tag durch die Zonen zergt um am Ende einen weiteren Lock zu leechen, nur um am Ende RR80 zu sein ohne auch nur einen richtig geilen Fight erlebt zu haben. Oder die Spieler die jetzt 24/7 afk Szenarien leechen, um ein weiteres dickes Epic-item zu besitzen... und wofür ??


Weiß der Geier wen du damit meinst?!??!



> Die Vorraussetzungen in WAR sind gegeben, um seinen Spaß zu haben. Nur leider werden sie so gut wie gar nicht erkannt, bzw. angenommen. Das ist meine Meinug, die ihr natürlich nicht teilen müsst...



für dich vielleicht....



> Edir : @Minastry : Du bist noch nicht im T4 und beklagst dich wirklich über Performance-Probleme ?? blablabla



Wenns um oRvR geht stimmt das schlicht und ergreifend nicht und das muss erstmal stattfinden. Es geht nicht nur um Lags, das ganze geht ja schon beim offensichtlich problematischen Programmcode los. Wenn ich einen Mob kloppe und drücke eine Taste liegen 1,... Sekunden dazwischen bis etwas passiert. Der besagte Klumpen Lehm. Du sagst es sei ja im Gegensatz zu anderen so viel besser, doch du vergisst das massiv mit Mass PvP und epischen Schlachten geworben wurde. Da erwarte ich mir mehr. Es hat sich sicher vieles verbessert...

Was wäre wenn Krieg ist und keiner geht hin?




PS:




> Dann nenne mir doch mal ein aktuelles MMORPG, welches auf PvP basiert und bei Zerg-fights ruckelfrei läuft.
> 
> AoC ?? lol...
> Aion ?? lol...
> ...



Darkfall scheint bei einigen auf Gegenliebe zu stoßen.


----------



## Pente (23. März 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Warhammer ist ein PvP-Spiel, welches eigentlich von Spielern gespielt werden sollte, welche sich gerne die Köpfe einschlagen. Nicht von Spielern, denen einer abgeht wenn irgendwelche RP-Zahlen aufsteigen, oder Spielern die sich nur dann bestätigt fühlen, wenn sie mal wieder ein neues, krasses Set komplett voll gefarmt haben. Wenn das die Dinge sind die ihr sucht, dann lasst die Finger weg von diesem Spiel. Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass das eindeutig die Mehrheit ist, wenn man sich dir RP geile Community so ansieht, die Tag für Tag durch die Zonen zergt um am Ende einen weiteren Lock zu leechen, nur um am Ende RR80 zu sein ohne auch nur einen richtig geilen Fight erlebt zu haben. Oder die Spieler die jetzt 24/7 afk Szenarien leechen, um ein weiteres dickes Epic-item zu besitzen... und wofür ??


Tja damit hast du eines der Kernprobleme angesprochen von Spielkonzepten die eben nicht wie WoW sein wollten. Mythic wollte kein "farmlastiges" Crafting das Spieler vom PvP abhält, die direkte Konsequenz aus Mythics Ansicht zum Thema Crafting kam prompt durch massivem negativem Feedback sowohl von Seiten der Spieler als auch von zahlreichen Medien. Bei den Sets und Belohnungen im Allgemeinen ist es das selbe in grün. Warhammer Online sollte nie eine so extreme Itemspirale haben wie WoW. Wirklich ein Ansatz den ich von anbegin sehr gut fand, einfach weil man nicht das Gefühl hatte, dass man 24/7 online sein muss um mithalten zu können. Das Problem dabei ist schlicht und ergreifend einfach, dass die breite Masse der Spieler bereits jahrelang vom WoW-Belohnungssystem verwöhnt ist und die meisten somit auch mit einer ähnlichen Erwartungshaltung an neue Spiele rangehen. Bereits sehr früh nach Release des Spiels zeichnete sich ein Problem extrem deutlich ab und dieses Problem gab ich auch damals an Sterntaler weiter da sowohl mir als auch dem Großteil unserer Gilde damals schon klar war, dass das Spiel deswegen extrem viele Spieler verlieren wird.

Was ich meine? Ganz einfach: Warhammer Online soll ein PvP Spiel sein das auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt ist. Soweit ja in Ordnung damit kann ich gut leben. Das Ganze hat nur leider einen sehr großen Haken den die wenigsten sehen: es hat keinerlei Beschäftigung für Einzelspieler. Weder zu Release noch heute gibt es reizvollen Content für Einzelspieler und hier kommt das Crafting wieder zum tragen. Warhammer hat nichtmal ein Crafting bei dem der Spieler extrem viel farmen müsste. Somit fällt auch das Crafting als Einzelspielerbeschäftigung raus. Doch wozu braucht man diese Einzelspielerbeschäftigung in MMOs überhaupt, selbst wenn das erklärte Ziel große Massenschlachten ist? Ganz einfach: die Spieler einer Gilde / Allianz kommen nie zu exakt den selben Zeiten online. Ziemlich schnell deutete sich folgendes Bild ab: spieler X kommt online, schaut ob irgendwas los ist. Stellt fest, dass im Moment kaum jemand online ist und loggt wieder aus. Das Ganze wiederholt sich dann noch 10-20 Mal und jeder dieser Spieler ist mit der Zeit unzufrieden weil aus seiner Sicht viel zu wenig los ist in der Gilde / Allianz. Das wahre Problem liegt jedoch weder in der Gilde noch in der Allianz, das Problem liegt einfach daran, dass das Spiel nichts bietet um diese einzelnen Spieler solange zu beschäftigen bis andere Spieler hinzu stoßen. Da helfen auch "offene Gruppen" nichts. Manchmal möchte man einfach nur einloggen und einfach auch mal alleine irgendwas machen.

Leider hat Mythic dieses Problem total unterschätzt weil sie während der gesamten Entwicklung einfach Scheuklappen auf hatten und ihren gesamten Fokus auf große Massenschlachten legten. Rückblickend muss ich leider sagen, dass sie damit auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt haben. Die Massenschlachten waren genau das was in Warhammer Online von Anfang an nur Probleme machte. Serverdowns, extreme Lags, Zonen-Crashes ... das dies alles sehr viele Spieler verärgert und vergrault ist genau dann klar wenn man absolut keinen alternativen Content zu bieten hat den die Spieler geniesen können wenn sie mal keine Lust auf Massenschlachten haben. Mythic hätte von vorn herein wissen müssen, dass gerade zu Release der große Ansturm die Massenschlachten nahezu unspielbar macht. Da muss man sich schon fast die Frage stellen ob sie aus DAoC wirklich nichts gelernt haben.

Klar gibt's jetzt sicher wieder den ein oder anderen der mich zitieren wird und sagen "es soll ein PvP Spiel sein da hat PvE Content oder Einzelspieler-Content nichts verloren". Ich kann eure Ansicht durchaus nachvollziehen, die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen von Warhammer Online von Release bis heute spricht leider Bände und gibt mir in allen von mir genannten Punkten recht. Gerade im europäischen Raum kann man, wenn man die aktuelle Situation betrachtet, durchaus von einem großen Flop des Spiels sprechen. Und ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe für alle die an diesem Spiel hängen und es gerne spielen, dass noch dieses Jahr die europäischen Server schließen und den Spielern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, dass sie auf den US Servern spielen.


----------



## C0ntra (23. März 2010)

Minastry schrieb:


> Wenns um oRvR geht stimmt das schlicht und ergreifend nicht und das muss erstmal stattfinden. Es geht nicht nur um Lags, das ganze geht ja schon beim offensichtlich problematischen Programmcode los. Wenn ich einen Mob kloppe und drücke eine Taste liegen 1,... Sekunden dazwischen bis etwas passiert. Der besagte Klumpen Lehm. Du sagst es sei ja im Gegensatz zu anderen so viel besser, doch du vergisst das massiv mit Mass PvP und epischen Schlachten geworben wurde. Da erwarte ich mir mehr. Es hat sich sicher vieles verbessert...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Darkfall scheint bei einigen auf Gegenliebe zu stoßen.



Du bist im PvE und willst ein Monster angreifen, drückst deine Skilltaste und erst 1,x Sekunden später passiert was? Habe ich das richtig heraus gelesen?
Wenn ich so eine Verzögerung habe, dann sind das bei mir Lags (clientseitig), weil ich mal wieder übers Wlan zocken will. Kabel dran und es läuft. Du du noch nicht im T4 warst und die Schlachten in den vorherigen Tiers noch nicht so groß sind, kann man Serverlag ausschließen, der ist höchstens minimal und ohne großen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen.
Solange sich nicht plötzlich im Ingame-Chat massiv Leute über Lags aufregen, sind diese immer clientseitig.

Beim Ansprechen von NPCs gibt es eine kleine Verzögerung, das stimmt, aber die halbe Sekunde ist für mich nicht entscheidend.

(Heil-)tränke wirken verzögert, das ist richtig und gewollt. Sollte die Wirkung eintreten, bevor die Animation zu ende ist?

Schlachte von großem Ausmaß hast du nur, wo viele Spiele aktiv spielen und dies ist natürlicherweise nicht in den unteren Tiers, weil man da relativ schnell raus ist, sie finden da statt, wo es nicht mehr raus geht, also im T4. Außerdem haben die (neuen) Spieler in den unteren Tiers das RvR noch zu lernen, das Zusammenspiel in einem KT, diverse Taktiken usw, sie sind noch gar nicht fähig für große Schlachten.

Darkfall ist für Harcore PvP Spieler interessant. Der Farmaufwand liegt dort eben darin seine Skills zu leveln, damit man mithalten kann. Mir persönlich würden die Char Modells nicht gefallen und Teile des Gameplays aber ich bin halt nicht die Zielgruppe für sowas. ;-)


----------



## Thurgom (23. März 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Tja damit hast du eines der Kernprobleme angesprochen von Spielkonzepten die eben nicht wie WoW sein wollten. Mythic wollte kein "farmlastiges" Crafting das Spieler vom PvP abhält, die direkte Konsequenz aus Mythics Ansicht zum Thema Crafting kam prompt durch massivem negativem Feedback sowohl von Seiten der Spieler als auch von zahlreichen Medien. Bei den Sets und Belohnungen im Allgemeinen ist es das selbe in grün. Warhammer Online sollte nie eine so extreme Itemspirale haben wie WoW. Wirklich ein Ansatz den ich von anbegin sehr gut fand, einfach weil man nicht das Gefühl hatte, dass man 24/7 online sein muss um mithalten zu können. Das Problem dabei ist schlicht und ergreifend einfach, dass die breite Masse der Spieler bereits jahrelang vom WoW-Belohnungssystem verwöhnt ist und die meisten somit auch mit einer ähnlichen Erwartungshaltung an neue Spiele rangehen. Bereits sehr früh nach Release des Spiels zeichnete sich ein Problem extrem deutlich ab und dieses Problem gab ich auch damals an Sterntaler weiter da sowohl mir als auch dem Großteil unserer Gilde damals schon klar war, dass das Spiel deswegen extrem viele Spieler verlieren wird.



Da hast du wohl Recht Pente, wobei das Ganze auch wieder reine Ansichtssache ist. Ich z.B. bin wirklich froh, dass Crafting in WAR so einen geringen Stellenwert hat. Die Berufe sind sehr wichtig, aber nicht zeitaufwendig. Das gefällt mir und vielen Spielern die ich kenne auch. Natürlich gibt es auch genug Leute die sich einen höheren Stellenwert des Craftings wünschen würden, aber wie gesagt, alles Ansichtssache... Wenn ich einlogge will ich PvP, mit Gruppe, solo oder was auch immer. Alles andere ist Nebensache.



Pente schrieb:


> Was ich meine? Ganz einfach: Warhammer Online soll ein PvP Spiel sein das auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt ist. Soweit ja in Ordnung damit kann ich gut leben. Das Ganze hat nur leider einen sehr großen Haken den die wenigsten sehen: es hat keinerlei Beschäftigung für Einzelspieler. Weder zu Release noch heute gibt es reizvollen Content für Einzelspieler und hier kommt das Crafting wieder zum tragen. Warhammer hat nichtmal ein Crafting bei dem der Spieler extrem viel farmen müsste. Somit fällt auch das Crafting als Einzelspielerbeschäftigung raus. Doch wozu braucht man diese Einzelspielerbeschäftigung in MMOs überhaupt, selbst wenn das erklärte Ziel große Massenschlachten ist? Ganz einfach: die Spieler einer Gilde / Allianz kommen nie zu exakt den selben Zeiten online. Ziemlich schnell deutete sich folgendes Bild ab: spieler X kommt online, schaut ob irgendwas los ist. Stellt fest, dass im Moment kaum jemand online ist und loggt wieder aus. Das Ganze wiederholt sich dann noch 10-20 Mal und jeder dieser Spieler ist mit der Zeit unzufrieden weil aus seiner Sicht viel zu wenig los ist in der Gilde / Allianz. Das wahre Problem liegt jedoch weder in der Gilde noch in der Allianz, das Problem liegt einfach daran, dass das Spiel nichts bietet um diese einzelnen Spieler solange zu beschäftigen bis andere Spieler hinzu stoßen. Da helfen auch "offene Gruppen" nichts. Manchmal möchte man einfach nur einloggen und einfach auch mal alleine irgendwas machen.



Hmm, Content für Einzelspieler. Gibt es den wirklich nicht ?? Ich habe meinen Char sehr lange ohne Gruppe gespielt und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Man hat immer die Möglichkeit PvE zu betreiben, dafür brauch man keine feste Gruppe. Man hat immer die Möglichkeit solo BG's anzumelden oder einen KT im oRvR zu joinen. Auf den meisten Servern gibt es eine 1v1 Community, die fast immer bereit ist für ein paar Duelle. Das sind meiner Meinung nach genügend Dinge die man machen kann, wenn mal keine Leute in der Gilde online sind, aber natürlich ist auch das nur meine eigene Meinung... aber ich gebe dir Recht, Mythic wäre sicher gut beraten gewesen etwas mehr für Spieler zu entwickeln, die auf "Crafting-Mats farmen" stehen.




Pente schrieb:


> Leider hat Mythic dieses Problem total unterschätzt weil sie während der gesamten Entwicklung einfach Scheuklappen auf hatten und ihren gesamten Fokus auf große Massenschlachten legten. Rückblickend muss ich leider sagen, dass sie damit auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt haben. Die Massenschlachten waren genau das was in Warhammer Online von Anfang an nur Probleme machte. Serverdowns, extreme Lags, Zonen-Crashes ... das dies alles sehr viele Spieler verärgert und vergrault ist genau dann klar wenn man absolut keinen alternativen Content zu bieten hat den die Spieler geniesen können wenn sie mal keine Lust auf Massenschlachten haben. Mythic hätte von vorn herein wissen müssen, dass gerade zu Release der große Ansturm die Massenschlachten nahezu unspielbar macht. Da muss man sich schon fast die Frage stellen ob sie aus DAoC wirklich nichts gelernt haben.



Auch vollkommen richtig. WAR lief zu Beginn wirklich sehr mies. Aber genau darum geht es ja hier. Was hat sich geändert ?? Und es hat sich verdammt viel geändert, gerade was Performance angeht. Und jeder der zu Release gespielt hat und jetzt immernoch spielt, mit einem halbwegs vernünftigen Rechner, der wird das bestätigen können.



Pente schrieb:


> Klar gibt's jetzt sicher wieder den ein oder anderen der mich zitieren wird und sagen "es soll ein PvP Spiel sein da hat PvE Content oder Einzelspieler-Content nichts verloren". Ich kann eure Ansicht durchaus nachvollziehen, die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen von Warhammer Online von Release bis heute spricht leider Bände und gibt mir in allen von mir genannten Punkten recht. Gerade im europäischen Raum kann man, wenn man die aktuelle Situation betrachtet, durchaus von einem großen Flop des Spiels sprechen. Und ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe für alle die an diesem Spiel hängen und es gerne spielen, dass noch dieses Jahr die europäischen Server schließen und den Spielern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, dass sie auf den US Servern spielen.



Klar hast du Recht. Aber sollte einem das nicht zu denken geben ?? Ich denke einfach mal, dass ein Spiel welches zu 95% auf PvP setzt, heutzutage kaum noch Chancen hat wirklich erfolgreich zu werden. Schau dir z.B. Aion an. Dort hatte man die Möglichkeit PvP zu betreiben und was wurde gemacht ?? Die Leute haben im Abyss aneinander "vorbei gegrindet", Keep Wachen gefarmt und allen Kämpfen wurde aus dem Weg gegangen.

In WAR hat man immer die Möglichkeit Keeps zu deffen oder auch mal ein Keep anzugreifen welches gut gedefft ist. Was wird gemacht ?? Die Spieler kreiseln aneinander vorbei, nur weil sie so den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen können, um die RP/h ohne großen Aufwand zu maximieren... Da frägt man sich wirklich, ob die Lezte überhaupt noch interesse an PvP haben ??

Naja, ich habe noch meinen Spaß. Neben den BG's gibt es auf Drakenwald immer wieder Gruppen die mal Lust auf 6v6 haben, ab und zu. Das ist genau das was mir Spaß macht und solange das gegeben ist, werde ich WAR auch weiterhin spielen, denn momentan gibt es kein anderes Spiel, welches PvP in so großem Maße bietet.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

@ C0ntra 

Tja, keine Ahnung. Ich habe WAR auf X Rechnern gesehen, mit X Providern und in X Videos. Der "Combat lag" wie ich ihn nenne ist immer da. Die Synchro ist einfach "off" zwischen dem was man klickt und was am Bildschirm passiert. Letztens wurde das verbessert in einem Patch, aber die Steuerung ist immer noch nicht annähernd so direkt wie bei WoW oder Aion zb.

Wenn man lang genug spielt, fällt es einem sicherlich nicht mehr so auf. Doch von WoW Bg auf WAR T1 SC zu wechseln ist der Unterschied im "Handling" einfach gewaltig. Ist halt auch so ein Überbleibsel aus der Zeit wo man noch ein Semi-Rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem geplant gehabt hatte (als man noch keine WoW-Talentbäume hatte), was aber letztlich alles verworfen wurde. Der GCD wurde dann ja auch noch verringert um mehr "in line" mit Standards zu sein etc.


----------



## wiligut (23. März 2010)

@Pente 
Das was du schreibst ist alles richtig und hat mich beim lesen an die Zeit vor ein paar Monaten vor den Serverzusammenlegungen erinnert. Aber bezogen auf die heutige Situation ist die Forderung nach Schließung der europäischen Server schlicht Unsinnig und weckt in mir die Vermutung dass du seit langem nicht mehr WAR aktiv gespielt hast. Kann das sein?

Der Vergleich der Spielerzahlen von Release mit heute (schon wieder) hinkt total. Jeder weiss das es heute ein Vielfaches weniger an Spielern gibt, dass ist keine neue Erkenntnis. Aber der "gefühlte" Tiefpunkt von WAR liegt längst hinter uns. Die Spielerzahlen steigen, sogar neuer Content wurde angekündigt. Was bisher nur "gefühlt" war und für mich persönlich durch nahezu tägliches Spielgefühl in einer sehr aktiven Drakenwald Destro Allianz bestätigt wurde, hat nur aber auch Ray Muzyka himself im Interview bestätigt (KLICK) und der sollte es wohl besser wissen. 
Marketing-Sprache hin oder her, wenn der Geschäftsführer einer Tochter eines börsennotierten Gesellschaft sagt, seine Unit läuft profitabel und die Spielerzahlen steigen, sind solche Aussagen im Zweifel sogar für die Börsenaufsicht relevant falls unwahr. Sicherlich bewegen Aussagen zu einem älteren EA-Titel nicht unbedingt den Kurs, aber das Prinzip sollte klar sein.


----------



## Pente (23. März 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Hmm, Content für Einzelspieler. Gibt es den wirklich nicht ?? Ich habe meinen Char sehr lange ohne Gruppe gespielt und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Man hat immer die Möglichkeit PvE zu betreiben, dafür brauch man keine feste Gruppe. Man hat immer die Möglichkeit solo BG's anzumelden oder einen KT im oRvR zu joinen. Auf den meisten Servern gibt es eine 1v1 Community, die fast immer bereit ist für ein paar Duelle. Das sind meiner Meinung nach genügend Dinge die man machen kann, wenn mal keine Leute in der Gilde online sind, aber natürlich ist auch das nur meine eigene Meinung... aber ich gebe dir Recht, Mythic wäre sicher gut beraten gewesen etwas mehr für Spieler zu entwickeln, die auf "Crafting-Mats farmen" stehen.


Da sieht man wie sich die Ansichten unterscheiden. Alleine im BG anmelden geht für die meisten halt nunmal nicht als Einzelspieler-Content durch. Damit meine ich eher aufwendige "epische" Questreihen die den Spieler beschäftigen und mit irgendeiner "tollen" Belohnung locken. Klar ist hier natürlich auch, dass neue Patches neue Quests / Questreihen bringen müssen um dauerhaft Abwechslung zu garantieren. Ich sag's jetzt wirklich ungern aber auch Dailys sind Einzelspieler Content der Warhammer Online gut tun würde. Dabei muss es sich nichtmal um PvE-Dailys handeln. Kann ja durchaus auch PvP Elemente haben. Es geht einfach darum dem Spieler echte Alternativen zum PvP zu bieten. Denn, dass der Großteil der Spieler gar kein Interesse daran hat sich 24/7 die Köpfe einzuschlagen sieht man in Warhammer Online genauso gut wie in AION. Wenn man dann das Crafting so lieblos gestaltet wie in Warhammer dann fallen fehlende Einzelspieler-Inhalte noch mehr auf. In AION hat man wenigstens noch ein nettes Crafting-System welches dem Auktionshaus wenigstens noch eine Daseinsberechtigung gibt. Warhammer Online würde komplett ohne Auktionshaus auskommen. Der Handel dort beschränkt sich wirklich auf ein Minimum das man genauso gut über den Handelschannel abwickeln könnte ganz ohne Auktionshaus.




wiligut schrieb:


> @Pente
> Das was du schreibst ist alles richtig und hat mich beim lesen an die Zeit vor ein paar Monaten vor den Serverzusammenlegungen erinnert. Aber bezogen auf die heutige Situation ist die Forderung nach Schließung der europäischen Server schlicht Unsinnig und weckt in mir die Vermutung dass du seit langem nicht mehr WAR aktiv gespielt hast. Kann das sein?
> 
> Der Vergleich der Spielerzahlen von Release mit heute (schon wieder) hinkt total. Jeder weiss das es heute ein Vielfaches weniger an Spielern gibt, dass ist keine neue Erkenntnis. Aber der "gefühlte" Tiefpunkt von WAR liegt längst hinter uns. Die Spielerzahlen steigen, sogar neuer Content wurde angekündigt. Was bisher nur "gefühlt" war und für mich persönlich durch nahezu tägliches Spielgefühl in einer sehr aktiven Drakenwald Destro Allianz bestätigt wurde, hat nur aber auch Ray Muzyka himself im Interview bestätigt (KLICK) und der sollte es wohl besser wissen.
> Marketing-Sprache hin oder her, wenn der Geschäftsführer einer Tochter eines börsennotierten Gesellschaft sagt, seine Unit läuft profitabel und die Spielerzahlen steigen, sind solche Aussagen im Zweifel sogar für die Börsenaufsicht relevant falls unwahr. Sicherlich bewegen Aussagen zu einem älteren EA-Titel nicht unbedingt den Kurs, aber das Prinzip sollte klar sein.


Du verstehst mich völlig falsch. Ich fordere die Schließung der EU Server nicht, es ist mir persönlich sogar völlig egal ob sie offen sind oder nicht. Ich bin jedoch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es dem Spiel selbst und vorallem den europäischen Spielern zu Gute kommen würde wenn sie auf den US Servern spielen würden. Warum? Dann kommt Produkt und Service wirklich aus einer Hand und geht nicht mehr den Umweg über Dublin / GOA, denn eines sollte jedem EU Spieler klar sein: der Support für Warhammer Online durch GOA beschränkt sich auf ein absolutes Minimum. Von ursprünglich 3 CM's für den deutschsprachigen Raum ist nur noch Ryoshu übrig und es glaubt doch wirklich niemand, dass bei den CM Stellen zuerst gespart wird. Auch, dass GOA auf der GamesCom 2009 nur 5 PC's mit Warhammer Online aufstellte und daneben gut 20 PC's mit League of Legends liefen zeigt ganz klar wo die Prioritäten von GOA liegen. GOA war auf der cebit 2010 mit ca 100 PC's und hat dort League of Legends präsentiert, von Warhammer Online keine Spur. Das alles spricht einfach Bände, dazu braucht man nicht mehr viel sagen und ganz ehrlich ist es auch absolut nichts sagend wenn man im Moment Mythics Aussagen zitiert. Euch muss klar sein, dass Mythic primär vom US Markt spricht, denn das ist der Markt den sie selbst betreuen. GOA hat dieses Jahr schon die europäischen DAoC Server geschlossen und ohne, dass ich etwas schwarzmalen will bin ich nach wie vor der Überzeugung, dass es im Laufe des Jahres Warhammer Online genauso ergehen könnte. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Anhängern des Spiels sehe ich das jedoch alles andere als negativ. Ich sehe es als Chance für die europäischen Spieler endlich in den vollen Spielgenuss zu kommen.


----------



## wiligut (23. März 2010)

Hm, ich wüsste nicht was es da falsch zu verstehen gäbe (siehe Zitat). Erst kommt die Leier mit den gesunkenen Spielerzahlen und dem Flop und die "Hoffnung" auf die Schließung der (gut gefüllten) euopäischen Server. Aber egal, GOA steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt und ich glaube auch, dass es kaum einen Spieler gäbe der denen nachtrauern würde. Deutsche Server direkt betreut durch Mythic wäre auch mein Wunsch, denn die allgemeine GOA Performance ist abgesehene von einzelnen sehr ordentlichen Leistungen, wie dem Engagement von Ryoshu, mit unterirdisch noch viel zu positiv beschrieben.

Muzyka hab ich deshalb zitiert, weil er die steigenden Spielerzahlen bestätigt, die ich nur subjektiv "fühlen" konnte. Mir will aber wohl niemand erzählen, dass diese nur in den USA steigen und in Europa nicht.



Pente schrieb:


> ...die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen von Warhammer Online von Release bis heute spricht leider Bände und gibt mir in allen von mir genannten Punkten recht. Gerade im europäischen Raum kann man, wenn man die aktuelle Situation betrachtet, durchaus von einem großen Flop des Spiels sprechen. Und ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe für alle die an diesem Spiel hängen und es gerne spielen, dass noch dieses Jahr die europäischen Server schließen und den Spielern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, dass sie auf den US Servern spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> ...
> Muzyka hab ich deshalb zitiert, weil er die steigenden Spielerzahlen bestätigt, die ich nur subjektiv "fühlen" konnte. Mir will aber wohl niemand erzählen, dass diese nur in den USA steigen und in Europa nicht.



Da musst du aber auch wieder sehr stark aufpassen. Das einzige, was Muzyka in dem Interview sagt ist, dass man mit der endless free Trial mehr Leute auf die Server bekam. Davon, dass es steigende Abozahlen gäbe (oder eben, dass die "gratis Spieler" hier nicht mit reinzählen), steht in dem Interview gar nichts, kann aber natürlich frei hineininterpretiert werden. Die Sache mit dem Profit ist natürlich dieselbe. Wäre die Unit nicht profitabel hätte man schon lange noch mehr Stellen gekürzt, noch mehr Server heruntergefahren, den Support noch weiter reduziert und die Weiterentwicklung verringert. Solange eben bis die Unit profitabel ist oder abgeschaltet wird. Niemand hier, der ernst zu nehmen ist in einer Diskussion ist davon ausgegangen, dass WAR über Monate als Verlustgeschäft läuft...

Soweit ich das mit meinem casual T1 Account beurteilen kann waren die 2 verbliebenen deutschen Server zuerst prall gefüllt, dann voll und jetzt sind sie noch gut besucht. Doch von den Spielermassen nach dem letzten Merge ist man schon wieder weit entfernt imho. Ich habe keine Zahlen dazu, nur die Beobachtung der "hoch - mittel" Bevölkerungszahlen. Die Deutschen Server sind im Europäischen Vergleich wohl auch jene, die am "vollsten" sind.


----------



## Pente (23. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Hm, ich wüsste nicht was es da falsch zu verstehen gäbe (siehe Zitat). Erst kommt die Leier mit den gesunkenen Spielerzahlen und dem Flop und die "Hoffnung" auf die Schließung der (gut gefüllten) euopäischen Server. Aber egal, GOA steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt und ich glaube auch, dass es kaum einen Spieler gäbe der denen nachtrauern würde. Deutsche Server direkt betreut durch Mythic wäre auch mein Wunsch, denn die allgemeine GOA Performance ist abgesehene von einzelnen sehr ordentlichen Leistungen, wie dem Engagement von Ryoshu, mit unterirdisch noch viel zu positiv beschrieben.
> 
> Muzyka hab ich deshalb zitiert, weil er die steigenden Spielerzahlen bestätigt, die ich nur subjektiv "fühlen" konnte. Mir will aber wohl niemand erzählen, dass diese nur in den USA steigen und in Europa nicht.


Seit der closed Beta von Warhammer Online habe ich beruflich wie auch privat sehr guten Kontakt zu GOA Mitarbeitern und zum großen Teil nun natürlich auch ehemaligen Mitarbeitern. GOA ist für mich auch absolut nicht der Buhmann in dieser Geschichte, die Kommunikation zwischen GOA und Mythic verlief halt allgemein sehr unglücklich. Ich möchte auf genaue Spielerzahlen auch garnicht eingehen aber ich kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass Warhammer in USA deutlich besser ankommt als auf dem europäischen Markt. 

Was bedeutet für dich "gut gefüllte europäische Server"? Zwei deutsche Server? Mal ehrlich wir reden hier von einer Spielerzahl von etwa +/- 7.000 Spielern auf den deutschen Servern und ich reden hier nicht von Spieler pro Server sondern auf beiden zusammen. Auch hier natürlich die kostenlose endlos Trial nicht einbezogen, die bringt ja kein Geld. Ich will hier auch nicht wieder auf eine endlose Spielerzahlen Diskussion hinaus. Es ist unerheblich wieviel Spieler es exakt sind. Faktisch ist es einfach so, dass es für die europäischen Spieler nur von Vorteil wäre auf den US Servern zu spielen. Die Zeitverschiebung sorgt dafür, dass nahezu rund um die Uhr auf den Servern wirklich einiges los ist und nicht nur zur "Prime-Time" der Punk abgeht. Langfristig gesehn würde man so auch wieder mehr Leute für das Spiel begeistern können da auch zu "unchristlichen" Zeiten eine große Masse an Spielern auf den Servern anzutreffen ist.

Ich selbst habe lange Zeit an dem Warhammer Fanmagazin FrontLINE gearbeitet und viel Zeit investiert, ich würde mir für Warhammer Online eine "rosige" Zukunft wünschen, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach nicht das Spiel geworden ist das es hätte werden sollen/können. Ich möchte das Spiel auch garnicht schlecht reden oder irgendwem den Spaß daran vermiesen, ich bin nur absolut davon überzeugt, dass es dem Spiel und der Community gut tun würde die Zelte in Europa abzubrechen und auf den US Servern gemeinsam Warhammer Online in seiner vollen Pracht zu erleben.


----------



## C0ntra (23. März 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> ich bin nur absolut davon überzeugt, dass es dem Spiel und der Community gut tun würde die Zelte in Europa abzubrechen und auf den US Servern gemeinsam Warhammer Online in seiner vollen Pracht zu erleben.



Davon abgesehen, das auf den US Servern gar kein Platz wäre für die europäischen WAR Spieler, gibt es in Amerika nicht/kaum mehr Server wie in Europa. 
Die "volle Pracht" erlebt man zudem nur, wenn die Spieler auch gewillt sind, RvR zu machen, ohne mit massenhaft Ruf/Items geködert zu werden. Daran krankt es doch maßgeblich. 
Wofür bezahlt man denn die Monatsgebühr? 
Um in möglichst kurzer Zeit, möglichst viele Zahlen über den Bildschirm rattern zu sehen, oder um sich mit anderen Spielern "zu kloppen"?

Letztes fragte einer, ob man im RvR auch ordentlich XP bekommt. Ich antwortete ihm, das er ruhig langsam leveln solle, das es nicht darauf ankommt, möglichst schnell auf Level 40 zu kommen.
Er fragte daraufhin nach, ob denn das Endgame nicht so doll wäre, weswegen er sich mit dem Leveln Zeit lassen solle. 
Schon die Reaktion und Nachfrage auf meine erste Antwort zeigt doch, wieder Hase bei einer Vielzahl Spieler läuft. Es geht nicht um RvR, es geht nur um möglichst viel in kurzer Zeit zu schaffen, selbst wenn man genau das nicht macht, wofür ein Spiel da sein sollte, Spaß zu haben. Denn das kann mir niemand weiß machen, im Rang aufzusteigen und Items zu bekommen ist kein Spaßfaktor, dies sind nur Belohnungen oder Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu entwickeln, mit dem eigentlichen Gameplay und Spielinhalt hat es nichts zu tun.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, das auf den US Servern gar kein Platz wäre für die europäischen WAR Spieler, gibt es in Amerika nicht/kaum mehr Server wie in Europa.
> Die "volle Pracht" erlebt man zudem nur, wenn die Spieler auch gewillt sind, RvR zu machen, ohne mit massenhaft Ruf/Items geködert zu werden. Daran krankt es doch maßgeblich.
> Wofür bezahlt man denn die Monatsgebühr?
> Um in möglichst kurzer Zeit, möglichst viele Zahlen über den Bildschirm rattern zu sehen, oder um sich mit anderen Spielern "zu kloppen"?
> Letztes fragte einer, ob man im RvR auch ordentlich XP bekommt, diese Frage zeigt doch wie der Hase aktuell läuft.



Naja, in einem RPG ständig die Charakter Progression und Itemization zu verteufeln halte ich auch für wenig sinnvoll. Vielleicht sollte man einen Fantasy RPG Shooter auf den Markt bringen, wo man sich eben gegenseitig "kloppt", ohne das ganze lästige leveln, PVE, persistente Welt, Charaktername, Items usw. So etwas wie Enemy Territory, nur anstatt "Soldier, Medic, Engineer usw." halt "Schaman, Blackorc, etc.". 

Davon ist WAR aber soweit weg, dass jegliche Diskussion darüber unangebracht ist. Man bräuchte schon ein komplett neues / anderes Spiel.

Man vergisst so schnell, dass auch in UO die Leute schon gern gegankt haben und auch damals sehr sehr viele das gemacht haben, was ihnen halt "gefühlt" am meisten gebracht hat. Der Hauptgrund für besseren Zusammenhalt in den älteren MMOs waren die viel härteren Bedingungen. Ein Nebeneffekt davon ist aber auch, dass sie sehr viel "casual - unfreundlicher" waren. Diese zwei Dinge stehen in einer Relation, die man nicht brechen kann.

Geht alleine nix > wenige Spieler, kleines Zielpublikum, nur Spieler mit sehr viel Zeit / großem Organisationsaufwand werden belohnt 
Geht alleine viel > viele Spieler, großes Zielpublikum, alles ist unpersönlich un die meisten schauen auf sich (WoW Random Raids, WoW Random Dungeons usw.)

Ein Mittelweg wäre schön, aber schwierig, da "casual" bedeutet man muss auch mal eben für 30 Minuten einloggen können und was "tun". 

Sind Inis lang und schwer > fail
Sind die Klassen strikt getrennt und man muss lange nach etwas bestimmtem suchen > fail
Ist man beim Handwerken auf Mats anderer Handwerker angewiesen > fail

usw.

Will man irgendwelche "Casuals" haben in seinem MMO, muss man sehr schnell viel aufweichen. Etwas das es "damals" einfach nicht in der Form gab (damals als unsere Generation noch Schüler oder Studenten waren und wenn wir ehrlich sind viel mehr Zeit in diese Old-School MMOs gesteckt haben als man es heute mit Job / Familie usw. kann).


----------



## C0ntra (23. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, in einem RPG ständig die Charakter Progression und Itemization zu verteufeln halte ich auch für wenig sinnvoll. Vielleicht sollte man einen Fantasy RPG Shooter auf den Markt bringen, wo man sich eben gegenseitig "kloppt", ohne das ganze lästige leveln, PVE, persistente Welt, Charaktername, Items usw. So etwas wie Enemy Territory, nur anstatt "Soldier, Medic, Engineer usw." halt "Schaman, Blackorc, etc.".



Ich verteufel es doch keineswegs, das ist auch in keinem meiner Beiträge so enthalten.
In Spielen mit PvE Kerninhalt entwickelt man seinen Char über Quests, Mobs grinden oder durch Instanzen um an Loot/XP zu kommen. 
WAR läuft an sich genauso, nur das der Kern im RvR liegt (liegen soll ...). Man bekommt also alles, was man sonst über PvE bekommen würde durch die Eroberung von RvR Zielen oder bei der Teilnahme an SZ. 
Es sind Mittel um den Char zu entwickeln, mehr nicht. 

Besonders harte INI Bosse zu packen oder eine feindliche Burg zu erobern, dies ist was der Spieler vordergründig tut, dies soll Spaß und Herausforderung zugleich sein - die Belohnung folgt erst am Ende aber jene dient Charkterentwicklung. 
Item xy zu finden macht keinen Spaß, es macht einen lediglich glücklich, der Char wird dadurch besser. Der Kampf mit dem Boss davor oder die Verteidigung der Burg, worauf man dann z.B. bei WAR einen goldenen Beutel bekommen kann, der hat den Spaß gebracht, nicht der Beutel! Nur darum geht es mir, das viele Spieler dies aus den Augen verloren haben.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich verteufel es doch keineswegs, das ist auch in keinem meiner Beiträge so enthalten.
> In Spielen mit PvE Kerninhalt entwickelt man seinen Char über Quests, Mobs grinden oder durch Instanzen um an Loot/XP zu kommen.
> WAR läuft an sich genauso, nur das der Kern im RvR liegt (liegen soll ...). Man bekommt also alles, was man sonst über PvE bekommen würde durch die Eroberung von RvR Zielen oder bei der Teilnahme an SZ.
> Es sind Mittel um den Char zu entwickeln, mehr nicht.
> ...



Jo schon, aber wieso bist du dann unglücklich damit, dass die Leute in die SCs gehen um sich ihre neuen Waffen zu farmen. Die machen doch genau das, was man von ihnen erwartet / was du hier beschreibst. Das Problem mit Items durch reines "kloppen" ist halt auch, dass keinerlei Herausforderung dabei ist. Stumpfes "abgegrinde" mit maximalem Sitzfetisch bis RR80. Da ist mir die Herausforderung eines Raidbosses oder einer Arena halt dann doch lieber. Grinden kann ich nebenbei noch genug.

Du kannst halt den Beutel und den Kampf nicht trennen. Die sind untrennbar verbunden und beide machen einen Teil des Spaßes aus (wohin es führt wenn eine Seite zb. nie den Beutel bekommt haben wir ja schon genügend erlebt). Es mag sein, dass für dich persönlich das anders ist, aber selbst in WAR, wo eh schon eine sehr kleine Gruppe noch spielt (im Vergleich zu den 11 mio itemspielern in WoW), will keiner nur "kämpfen" und nie "gewinnen". So tickt der Mensch nunmal und auch wenn deine Idee lobenswert wäre wird die Menschheit nie so sein.


----------



## Makalvian (23. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> @Pente
> Das was du schreibst ist alles richtig und hat mich beim lesen an die Zeit vor ein paar Monaten vor den Serverzusammenlegungen erinnert. Aber bezogen auf die heutige Situation ist die Forderung nach Schließung der europäischen Server schlicht Unsinnig und weckt in mir die Vermutung dass du seit langem nicht mehr WAR aktiv gespielt hast. Kann das sein?



An Pente du hast eine Frage vergessen warte ich markier sie mal für dich 

*dass du seit langem nicht mehr WAR aktiv gespielt hast. Kann das sein?*


----------



## Môrticielle (23. März 2010)

Sleth schrieb:


> Die Gründe, warum ich dann doch wieder aufgehört habe, findest Du hier: http://www.5secrule....ammer-probleme/
> Ob sich daran großartig in der Zwischenzeit was geändert hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


Also einen 6 Monate alten (subjektiven und auf negatives reduzierten!) Zustandsbericht zu nehmen, um dem TE zu zeigen, wie WAR JETZT ist, ist etwas daneben - findest du nicht? -.-

Lieber TE,

ein kleiner Rat von mir, den du bitte nicht nur in Fan-Foren wie diesem, sondern am Besten im kompletten Internet beherzigst: Es wird unglaublich viel Unsinn erzählt und subjektiveste, durch persönliche Frustrationen geformte Meinungen als "objektiver" Bericht verkauft. Bilde dir lieber deine eigene Meinung, allemal, wenn man mittels einer Probeversion kostenlos und recht einfach das Spiel selber anspielen kann. Es ist nämlich mit solchen Spielen so, wie es mit Essen ist: Dem einen schmeckts, dem anderen nicht und der Dritte wird es immer schlecht finden - selbst wenn es gut schmeckt - weil der Koch seine Schwester geschwängert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (24. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> (Heil-)tränke wirken verzögert, das ist richtig und gewollt. Sollte die Wirkung eintreten, bevor die Animation zu ende ist?


lol, jetzt auf einmal wirken sie verzögert? Ich kann mich da an ganz andere Statements erinnern...
Unabhängig davon hat ein Heiltrank instant zu wirken, ich muss mir nicht erst vorher noch einen Kinofilm voller Animationen angucken müssen bevor mein Char sich endlich mal das Teil eingeworfen hat während er nix weiter macht wie trinken. Die Dots ticken in der Zeit weiter und auch das rumschnippeln an mir hört nicht auf. Das hat mich damals schon gestört und auch als meine beiden Kumpels letzens die Trial angezockt haben...denn dieses Animation kostet Zeit. Die hat man in WAR (wo man sowieso nur 2-3 sec steht) eben nicht. "Sorry liebe Frau Hexenkriegerin, ich muss mir erstmal nen Schluck genehmigen, wärest du so freundlich derweil dein Rumschnetzeln an mir einzustellen?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (24. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du bist im PvE und willst ein Monster angreifen, drückst deine Skilltaste und erst 1,x Sekunden später passiert was? Habe ich das richtig heraus gelesen?
> Wenn ich so eine Verzögerung habe, dann sind das bei mir Lags (clientseitig), weil ich mal wieder übers Wlan zocken will. Kabel dran und es läuft. Du du noch nicht im T4 warst und die Schlachten in den vorherigen Tiers noch nicht so groß sind, kann man Serverlag ausschließen, der ist höchstens minimal und ohne großen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen.
> Solange sich nicht plötzlich im Ingame-Chat massiv Leute über Lags aufregen, sind diese immer clientseitig.
> 
> ...


Ne das hat mit Lags nichts zu tun. Wenn der GCD abgelaufen ist lassen sich einfach die Fähigkeiten nicht 'direkt' aktivieren da hängt es einfach. Es spricht einfach nicht direkt an, ich kann mich ja immernoch flüssig bewegen. Klar kann man das mit als Lags bezeichnen, doch in diesem Fall sind es keine. Zumindest meine ich sie nicht, wie xOldboy schon sagte es mag einem irgendwann nicht mehr auffallen. Ich spiele übrigens auch über Kabel. Die Verzögerung bei den NPC´s halte ich nun auch nicht für schlimm.  


Dennoch ist Darkfall eine Alternative, wenn auch nicht für jeden. =) Mein Fall ist es aber auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Also einen 6 Monate alten (subjektiven und auf negatives reduzierten!) Zustandsbericht zu nehmen, um dem TE zu zeigen, wie WAR JETZT ist, ist etwas daneben - findest du nicht? -.-
> 
> Lieber TE,
> 
> ein kleiner Rat von mir, den du bitte nicht nur in Fan-Foren wie diesem, sondern am Besten im kompletten Internet beherzigst: Es wird unglaublich viel Unsinn erzählt und subjektiveste, durch persönliche Frustrationen geformte Meinungen als "objektiver" Bericht verkauft. Bilde dir lieber deine eigene Meinung, allemal, wenn man mittels einer Probeversion kostenlos und recht einfach das Spiel selber anspielen kann. Es ist nämlich mit solchen Spielen so, wie es mit Essen ist: Dem einen schmeckts, dem anderen nicht und der Dritte wird es immer schlecht finden - selbst wenn es gut schmeckt - weil der Koch seine Schwester geschwängert hat.




Genauso könnte man dir vorwerfen deine Bewertung unserer Beiträge sei aufs negative reduziert. Achja, ich stehe zu meiner Subjektivität zumindest bei der Bewertung eines Spiels. War schlechtreden ist dabei nicht meine Absicht, doch schönreden sollte man auch nicht alles.

Finde es aber toll, das man sich hier einigermaßen normal über das Spiel unterhalten kann. Auch wenn es momentan den Anschein hat es würde stagnieren mit War, denke ich das da noch einiges nachgebessert wird. Um nochmal auf den TE zurückzukommen, ein Blick lohnt immer wenn es einem unter den Fingern brennt, ganz klar!


----------



## C0ntra (24. März 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> lol, jetzt auf einmal wirken sie verzögert? Ich kann mich da an ganz andere Statements erinnern...
> Unabhängig davon hat ein Heiltrank instant zu wirken, ich muss mir nicht erst vorher noch einen Kinofilm voller Animationen angucken müssen bevor mein Char sich endlich mal das Teil eingeworfen hat während er nix weiter macht wie trinken. Die Dots ticken in der Zeit weiter und auch das rumschnippeln an mir hört nicht auf. Das hat mich damals schon gestört und auch als meine beiden Kumpels letzens die Trial angezockt haben...denn dieses Animation kostet Zeit. Die hat man in WAR (wo man sowieso nur 2-3 sec steht) eben nicht. "Sorry liebe Frau Hexenkriegerin, ich muss mir erstmal nen Schluck genehmigen, wärest du so freundlich derweil dein Rumschnetzeln an mir einzustellen?"



Ich kann mich auch an einiges errinnern, u.a. das du in Threads wie diesem nur anwesend bist, wenn du wieder den Troll raus hängen lassen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich auf die Taste mit dem Trank drücke, beginnt die Animation sofort, außer es gibt aufgrund diverser Umstände Lags. Die Wirkung folgt kurz darauf, ich kann schließlich nicht schon geheilt sein, wenn der Char den Trank noch nicht getrunken hat.

Aber du hast schon schön beschrieben, was du und deine beiden Kumpels nicht verstanden haben.
Obwohl es der 2min Cooldown schon deutlich macht, Heiltränke in WAR sind nicht dafür da, um sich durch sie maßgeblich zu heilen, dafür sind Heiler da. 

[Es gibt MMOs, da haben Heiltränke einen Cooldown von 1sek, man wirkt sie nacheinander ein und man hat immer ein paar 100 davon im Gepäck, man gewinnt, wenn man mehr Dmg macht, als die Tränke wiederherstellen.]

Wenn du im Kampf einen Heiltrank brauchst, weil du sonst sterben würdest, dann bist du schon mal schwächer wie dein Gegner, er könnte auch einen Trank nehmen und somit gewinnst du höchstens etwas Zeit. Die Zeit nutzt du, um vor dem Gegner zu flüchten oder damit Verstärkung eintrifft, während du versuchst Abstand zu halten. 
Mit Heiltränken ersetzt du bei WAR keinen Heiler und sie schützen dich direkt im Kampf auch nur begrenzt, das solltest du verstehen.
Nach gewonnenem Zweikampf oder bei Burgverteidigungen, wenn grade kein Heiler Zeit für dich hat, wirft man einen Trank ein, wenn man bei wenig Leben ist.
Da man eh nicht kämpfen kann, während man den Trank trinkt, braucht man ihn auch nicht erst nehmen, wenn die HP schon eh zu niedrig ist, man weiß es und kalkuliert es ein ob man 1,5sek eben nicht angreifen tut, weil man sich heilt.

Und wenn du 2-3sec nur stehst, weil eine Hexe an der hängt, dann hast du oder dein KT was falsch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor man Kommentare wie "Heiltränke brauchen zu lange zum wirken" von sich gibt, sollte man sich mal nen Kopf machen, warum es so ist. Da besonders du aber außer Trollen/Flamen und Provozieren nicht viel zu bieten hast, überfordert es dich anscheinend.


@Minastry: _"Ne das hat mit Lags nichts zu tun. Wenn der GCD abgelaufen ist lassen sich einfach die Fähigkeiten nicht 'direkt' aktivieren da hängt es einfach."
_Ich habe gestern extra nochmal darauf geachtet und nichts dergleichen im T2 beim RvR erlebt. Mein Weißer Löwe macht seinen Skill genau dann, wenn ich die Taste drücke und es unten in der Leiste aufleuchtet.


----------



## Lorghi (24. März 2010)

Minastry schrieb:


> Ne das hat mit Lags nichts zu tun. Wenn der GCD abgelaufen ist lassen sich einfach die Fähigkeiten nicht 'direkt' aktivieren da hängt es einfach. Es spricht einfach nicht direkt an, ich kann mich ja immernoch flüssig bewegen.


Stimmt schon, aber irgendwie ist das nicht so schlimm wie es sich vielleicht anhört. Aber die etwas ungenaue Reaktion ist tatsächlich schon immer so gewesen, unabhängig von Lags. Trotzdem stört das nicht sonderlich, zumindest nicht mich. Überhaupt fallen die allermeisten Bugs in WAR immer in die Kategorie "Lässt sich aushalten." Die meisten Argumente der, ich nenn sie mal "Schlechtreder" beziehen sich oft einfach nur auf Kleinigkeiten, bei denen man sich zwar fragt wieso sie im Spiel sind, aber eigentlich gut damit leben kann. Also mal abgesehen von verbuggten Toren oder dem Bogi oder was auch immer. Das ist schon hart, aber kommt meines Erachtens nicht soo oft vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Punkt ist: Der Spass in Warhammer überwiegt diese Sachen bei weitem. Zumindest geht es mir so.


Zu den Bogi möchte ich noch was sagen: Wer deswegen allen Ernstes behauptet das das "Endgame" wegem dem verbuggten Boss nicht spielbar sei, den möchte ich fragen wie er den ganzen Prozess des Zonenlocks & des Stadtangriffs bezeichnet. Ich will nichts schönreden, so ein Bug & vor allem wie damit umgegangen wird ist scheisse. Aber der Spass sollte doch bei allem was vor dem Kingraid kommt liegen & nicht bei diesen Wischiwaschi Bosskampf am Ende. Einerseist jammern alle wie Langweilig der PvE Stadtraid ist, andererseits kriegt die halbe Community die Krise wenn das mal nicht funzt. Vielleicht les ich auch zuviele Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielen um des Spielens Willen, dass hat man seit WoW wohl verlernt. Aber solange das möglich ist ist alles halb so schlimm.

Interessante Diskussion übrigens, auch im "Lasst WAR nicht sterben" Thread.




Lg


----------



## Peraine1 (24. März 2010)

In der Zeit, wo ich den Heiltrank nehme, wird mir das geheilte doch sowieso wieder runtergezogen und ich blockiere damit eine andere Fähigkeit. Tränke habe ich nur verwendet wenn ich vor dem Zerg auf der Flucht war oder nach einem Kampf der nächste Gegner schon auf mich zurannte und ich noch kurz Leben auffrischen wollte um eine Chance zu haben. Dabei war mir eine Verzögerung eigentlich ziemlich egal.


Was ich aber nicht verstehe, wie wir nun auf das Thema Heiltränke gekommen sind. Wobei, wenn man sich auf sowas fokkussiert und sich zurecht redet, muss man ja andere Punkte gar nicht versuchen zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soilent (24. März 2010)

Mimoro_DK schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde wirklich mal Trial testen.
> Aber mit WoW aufhören fällt mir nicht schwer
> Hatte damals schon 1Jahr Pause weil es mir kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat.



Lieber TE; ähnlich wie Du es beschreibst, ging es mir auch. Ich habe WoW fast von Beginn an gespielt und dann mitten in BC eine Pause eingelegt, diese hat genau 365 Tage angehalten. In dieser Zeit hatte ich wieder Zeit für andere Spiele, unter anderen auch Warhammer. Anfangs war ich begeistert, dann ging mir aber einiges auf den Zeiger und ich habe es ad acta gelegt. Irgendwann Ende letzten Jahres hatte ich dann wieder Interesse, mal die WoW Erweiterung (WotLK) anzuspielen, hat mir anfangs auch wieder viel Spass gemacht. Vor 2 Monaten habe ich dann jedoch auch WoW wieder den Rücken gekehrt, da ich (vielleicht auf Grund meines Alters) ein Problem mit der "Community" und der Itemhatz habe. 

Seitdem teste ich alle möglichen Spiele an, die in dieser Zeit erschienen sind und widme mich auch wieder vermehrt Ego-Shootern (hatte ich schon immer ein Faible für). Auch Warhammer habe ich mal wieder angespielt. Ich wollte nicht direkt wieder ins Spiel einsteigen sondern erstmal inGame schauen, wie sich das Spiel so entwickelt hat. Nun ja was soll ich sagen, ich habe innerhalb von 2-3 Std lvl 8 erreicht und nun auch wieder die Lust verloren. 

Meine Empfehlung an Dich: teste einfach mal verschiedene Single Player Spiele an, es gibt ja genug Demos die man erstmal kostenlos anspielen kann. Für zwischendurch ist Just Cause 2 ne ganz nette Geschichte, recht hirnlos, aber mir macht es trotzdem (oder deswegen ?) echt Spass. Und nächsten Monat werde ich mir BFC 2 holen, wie ich gelesen habe wird dort Gruppenspiel sowie Taktik auch recht groß geschrieben. 

Ich hoffe, Du kannst mit meinen wirren Worten etweas anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (24. März 2010)

Februar 2005 mit WoW angefangen, zwischen drin immer wieder kleine Pausen eingelegt, nach einer längeren Trialzeit in WAR nun den Account aufgewertet und WoW wieder auf Eis gelegt.

Also ich würde dir das Gleiche empfehlen, einfach einen Trial Account erstellen und alle Klassen in Ruhe auf 10 spielen, dir die beiden Berufe mit den unterschiedlichen Sammelberufen anschauen, und danach - wenn es dir gefällt - den Account zur Vollversion erweitern.


----------



## wiligut (24. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mit meinem casual T1 Account beurteilen kann waren die 2 verbliebenen deutschen Server zuerst prall gefüllt, dann voll und jetzt sind sie noch gut besucht. Doch von den Spielermassen nach dem letzten Merge ist man schon wieder weit entfernt imho. Ich habe keine Zahlen dazu, nur die Beobachtung der "hoch - mittel" Bevölkerungszahlen. Die Deutschen Server sind im Europäischen Vergleich wohl auch jene, die am "vollsten" sind.



Soso, mit deinem "casual T1 Account" also. Dann musst du es ja tatsächlich besser wissen als der Mythic/Biowar Chef persönlich.

Und du beobachtest also die "hoch - mittel" Bevölkerungszahlen. Das ist besonders interessant weil seit längerem nicht mehr möglich und sagt was über deine Kompetenz zum Thema aus.

Weisste, ich hab wenigsten mir noch die Mühe gemacht darauf hinzuweisen dass meine Beobachtung der Spielerzahlen auf meinem Server rein subjektiv und gefühlt ist. Du behauptetst einfach unqualifiziert drauf los. Das ist inzwischen einfach nur noch lächerlich!


----------



## EisblockError (24. März 2010)

Wenn du von WoW kommst ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du WAR länger als 3 Monate spielen wirst, sehr gering!


----------



## Makalvian (24. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wenn du von WoW kommst ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du WAR länger als 3 Monate spielen wirst, sehr gering!



Kann  man so nicht sagen, genauso wenig wie das jeder Mensch den gleich Sinn für die Schönheit hat.


----------



## OldboyX (24. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Soso, mit deinem "casual T1 Account" also. Dann musst du es ja tatsächlich besser wissen als der Mythic/Biowar Chef persönlich.
> 
> Und du beobachtest also die "hoch - mittel" Bevölkerungszahlen. Das ist besonders interessant weil seit längerem nicht mehr möglich und sagt was über deine Kompetenz zum Thema aus.
> 
> Weisste, ich hab wenigsten mir noch die Mühe gemacht darauf hinzuweisen dass meine Beobachtung der Spielerzahlen auf meinem Server rein subjektiv und gefühlt ist. Du behauptetst einfach unqualifiziert drauf los. Das ist inzwischen einfach nur noch lächerlich!



Du kannst immer nur flamen. Ich habe höflich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Aussage vom "Bioware Chef persönlich" nicht spezifisch ist. Das könnte alles heißen von

a) insgesamt mehr Spieler (inklusive mir, weil ich ja free trial user bin)
b) insgesamt mehr erstelle Accounts (da free trials)
c) insgesamt mehr BezahlAbos
e) nur steigende Spielerzahlen auf den US Servern

etc. etc.

insofern ist es der typische PR Satz.

Meine Behauptung ist genauso subjektiv wie deine, wenn du sagst du fühlst "subjektiv", dass mehr Spieler ins Spiel kommen. Ich "fühle" halt umgekehrt und finde, dass die beiden deutschen Server kurz nach dem Merge am "vollsten" waren und jetzt zwar immer noch gut besucht sind, aber nicht mehr so voll wie nach dem Merge.


----------



## Bazzilus (24. März 2010)

Ich stimme zu. Wenn ich PvP spielen will geh ich zu Warhammer online. Das PvP ist dort das beste, was ich kenne. World of Warcraft hat dort eindeutig etwas verpennt, allerdings hat World of Warcraft eindeutig das bessere PvE.


----------



## DonIcognito (24. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin WoW zocker und hab mich ebenfalls für Warhammer interessiert, also hab ich die Testversion angespielt. Die Atmosphäre und Kreativität in dem Spiel gefiel mich recht gut, auch graphisch hat mich das ganze voll überzeugt. Doch an dem Spiel störte mich sehr bald, dass sich der Charakter nicht gänzlich flüssig spielen kann, soll heissen, man benutzt eine Aktion und erst nach mehrfachem Anklicken oder mit 1-2sek Verzögerung wird die Aktion ausgeführt. Auch lässt sich der Charakter etwas träger steuern als in WoW.
Was das PvP betrifft, dauern die Kämpfe um einiges länger als in WoW und man kann in den Schlachtfeldern nicht zur 1- bzw. 2-Mann Elite Einheit mutieren, da sich der Einfluss eines einzelnen doch recht in Grenzen hält. (während man z.b. in WoW mit einem guten Melee und Healer fast ein ganzes Schlachtfeld zerpflücken kann).
Trotz allem hat mich die Trägheit des Charakters doch so sehr gestört, dass ich wieder zu WoW gewechselt bin.
Zudem kommt es in den Schlachtfeldern zuwenig auf den einzelnen an, was zwar durchaus als gut empfunden werden kann, doch meinen Geschmack nicht trifft. Da bevorzuge ich WoW, wo man zwar nicht alleine über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden kann, doch durchaus mehr dazu beitragen kann.

MfG Don


----------



## Thurgom (25. März 2010)

Naja, was erwartest du, dass man im T1 mit 3-4 Skills schon krass als Solo-Spieler rausstechen kann ??
Im T4 ändert sich das ganze schon gewaltig. Als guter DD oder Heiler kannst du mit der nötigen Unterstützung über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Aber im T1 ???

Und was diese 1-2 Sekunden Skillverzögerungen angeht... das kann ich auch gar nicht nachvollziehen. Entweder mein Rechner ist so krass besser, dass wirklich solche gewaltigen Unterschiede auftreten, oder ihr unterschätzt die Dauer von 1-2 Sekunden. Wenn es hochkommt habe ich vielleicht 0.5 Sekunden Verzögerungen und das auch nur im T4, wenn es größere Fights sind.


----------



## Terlian (25. März 2010)

Nimm einen Tank, statte den vernünftig aus, dann kannst du einiges im T1 reissen. Ziel sollten keine immensen "Schadenswerte" sein, sondern das man so lange Stand hält bis Verstärkung anrückt, bzw. an bestimmten Stellen einfach den Feind bindet.

Die dicke Zweihandwaffe in die Tasche packen und dafür Einhand und Schild anlegen, dann klappt es auch mit mehr als 2 Gegnern, wenn man noch darauf achtet das niemand einen in den Rücken hüpfen kann, haben so manche Gegner gut an dir zu knabbern...

Natürlich kann man da nicht mit einem Twink ein ganzes Schlachtfeld bestimmen, dafür gibt es die Grenzen bei den eigenen Werten, aber mit einem guten Charakter kann man schon manches anstellen.


----------



## C0ntra (25. März 2010)

DonIcognito schrieb:


> Doch an dem Spiel störte mich sehr bald, dass sich der Charakter nicht gänzlich flüssig spielen kann, soll heissen, man benutzt eine Aktion und erst nach mehrfachem Anklicken oder mit 1-2sek Verzögerung wird die Aktion ausgeführt. Auch lässt sich der Charakter etwas träger steuern als in WoW.
> Was das PvP betrifft, dauern die Kämpfe um einiges länger als in WoW und man kann in den Schlachtfeldern nicht zur 1- bzw. 2-Mann Elite Einheit mutieren, da sich der Einfluss eines einzelnen doch recht in Grenzen hält. (während man z.b. in WoW mit einem guten Melee und Healer fast ein ganzes Schlachtfeld zerpflücken kann).



Hallo, auf die Gefahr hin, das du eh nicht mehr hier im Forum liest.
Wenn du als Melee am Gegner bist, dann schlägt der bei mir immer dann zu, wenn ich auf den Knopf drücke. Bei Fern DDs kann es schon mal vorkommen, das der Gegner sich genau an der 100 Fuß Grenze befindet und er nicht angreifen kann, obwohl man es kurz vorher noch konnte. 1-2 Sek Verzögerung kann man sich nicht einbilden oder es übersehen, ich kann nur sagen, das ich es nicht kenne. Bei mir reagiert es sofort und damit meine ich auch sofort, Ausnahme bildet das T4, wenn sehr viele Spieler unterwegs sind.
Bei der Charsteuerung meinst du WASD, das träge reagiert? Für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar.
Vielleicht liegt es an deinem Rechner, ab Spiel definitiv nicht.

Da du, wie du schon schreibst, lieber als one-man-army unterwegs bist, ist WAR eher nichts für dich, hier bist du Teil der Gruppe und diese ist nur stark, wenn alle zusammen als Team spielen. Was nicht heißt, das man nicht 1on1 erleben könnte.


----------



## wiligut (25. März 2010)

Das mit der Verzögerung liest man ja durchaus öfter, da wird schon bei manchen was dran sein. Allerdings kann ich es der geschilderten Dramatik nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ihr hier schreibt 1 bis 2 Sekunden wundere ich mich besonders. Ist euch klar wielang 2 Sekunden in einem Kampf sind? Verzögerungen von 2 Sekunden würden das Spiel unspielbar machen (zähl mal in Gedanken von 20 auf 22. Das sind ungefähr 2 Sekunden. Bei manchen Hexenjägern ist da der ganze Kampf schon vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich hab keine Erklärung dafür, denn bei mir ist nichts verzögert außer natürlich es laggt mal. Eventuell ensteht der Eindruck weil die Animation des Skills noch läuft, aber der Effekt tritt sofort ein. Ich kenn das zB bei mir vom Rezzen. Noch während mein Char die Rezzanimation ausführt ist der tote Char plötzlich weg und spawnt dann kurze Zeit später an meinem Standort. Sprich, obwohl die Animation noch läuft ist der Rezz beim Ziel längst angekommen und er konnte ihn annehmen. 

Fakt ist jedenfalls eins. Gäbe es wirklich immerzu solche Verzögerungen würde das Spiel kein Mensch mehr spielen und dem ist nunmal nicht so.

Was dein Einfluss einzelner aufs Kampfgeschehen angeht muss man unterscheiden. Einmal gibt es immer wieder Leute die haben einfach Führungsqualitäten, die geben ruhig und sachlich die Ziele vor, der Rest folgt und der Sieg ist quasi fast garantiert. Hier macht nicht der Char sondern der Spieler dahinter den Unterschied. 
Ansonsten kann man aber auch mit manchen Klassen solo sehr schöne Erfolge feiern. Natürlich nicht im RvR Massenzerg, aber zB als HJ/HK solo im RvR Gebiet lauern und die Nachzügler abfangen kann einen nen ganzen Abend unterhalten. Wenn ich mal kein Bock auf TS und Gruppe habe, mach ich genau sowas. Da zählt für mich nicht die Masse oder reine Anzahl der Kills sondern ich finde schon das Lauern, verfolgen und dann schnell aus dem Stealth zuschlagen total spannend.


----------



## Pente (25. März 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> An Pente du hast eine Frage vergessen warte ich markier sie mal für dich
> 
> *dass du seit langem nicht mehr WAR aktiv gespielt hast. Kann das sein?*


Die habe ich nicht vergessen, schließlich habe ich im Posting danach nochmal klar gemacht, dass es mir nicht darum geht, dass die EU Server "leer" wären. Das habe ich nirgends auch nur ansatzweise behauptet. Die Vorteile wenn die deutsche Community auf den US Servern spielen könnte habe ich bereits aufgezählt und sorry aber "die haben dort keinen Platz mehr für uns" ist hier absolut kein Argument. Dann machen sie halt 2-3 neue Server auf, das reicht voll und ganz. Es geht darum, dass wirklich rund um die Uhr ordentlich was los ist im RvR. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass Entwicklung und Support dann aus einer Hand kommen. Die Performance in Europa hat sich mittlerweile ja deutlich gebessert jedoch muss man rückblickend dennoch sagen, dass es in USA noch nie so extreme Performance-Probleme gab wie in Europa. Ich möchte GOA hier keine minderwertige Technik unterstellen oder der Gleichen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass gerade in der Anfangszeit als sich die Europäer massiv über die Performanceeinbrüche beschwert haben die US Foren relativ ruhig waren was das betrifft.

Wie gesagt, ich sehe nach wie vor nur Vorteile für die Community und auch eine wirkliche Chance für das Spiel selbst. Schließlich kostet der Unterhalt einer europäischen Zweigstelle nur unnötig Geld das man sich sparen könnte, was wiederrum der Weiterentwicklung zu Gute käme.


----------



## Lorghi (25. März 2010)

Da muss ich Pente aber wirklich zustimmen.


----------



## wiligut (25. März 2010)

Ich weniger, weil

- die Performanceprobleme laut aller entsprechenden Zeitungsberichte und Patchnotes auf Fehler im Code des Spiels zurückzuführen waren und nicht auf die Server (obwohl die Serverperformance natürlich immer noch besser sein könnte).  Außerdem sagt er, er wolle Goa keine "minderwertige Technik unterstellen", dennoch wäre die Performance in Europa angeblich schlechter. Also gleiches Spiel, gleichgute Hardware der Server, dennoch deutliche Unterschiede? Wie kommt das?

- es den meisten europäsichen Spielern egal sein dürfte ob es spät Nachts auf ihrem Server im RvR rockt oder nicht, da bis auf Urlauber und/oder Arbeitslose die Mehrheit der Spieler einem "normalen" Tagesrythmus folgen dürfte und daher nur wenig davon hätte. Zudem ist die maximale Zeitverschiebung zur Westküste 9 Stunden. Dass heisst, wenn in Californien um Mitternacht die RvR-Aktivität einschläft, ist es bei uns morgens 9 Uhr. Also die Europäer pennen noch oder latschen gerade unmotiviert zur Arbeit, die Amis gehen gerade pennen. Also wieder "nix los" bis in Europa die Prime Time losgeht.

- für den geringen Vorteil des "auch spät Nachts zocken" die Serversprache Englisch sein muss und ich behaupte mal dafür wirds bei vielen nicht reichen (außer vielleicht bei den Engländern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - Jaja ich weiss, gerade du, der das jetzt liest, kannst natürlich fließend Englisch, aber alle deine Freunde auch? Simples Schulenglisch reicht für mich definitv nicht aus um im Sc und RvR koordiniert Spass zu haben. Dabei kann ich berufsbedingt sehr gut Englisch und trotzdem möchte ich in meiner Freizeit in meiner Muttersprache zocken. Ich behaupte, dass bei rein englischen Servern eine Vielzahl der deutschen Spieler aufhören würde. Von den Franzosen gar nicht zureden. Im Sprachproblem sehe ich das Hauptproblem dabei

- Einzig das Kosten- und Betreuungsargument finde ich nachvollziehbar, aber auch hier hätten vermutlich deutsche Spieler gerne Betreuung in deutsch und Franzosen in französisch was das Einsparungspotential reduziert. Ideal wäre Direktbetreuung durch Mythic, lokalisierte Server am besten in Frankfurt. Obs das jemals gibt, keine Ahnung. Man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen


----------



## Kontessa (25. März 2010)

Ich weiss ja nicht, aber so ne lange Verbindung in die USA würde ich immer mit hohen Latenzen in Verbindung bringen... grade wenn hunderte Spieler unterwegs sind. Zudem graust es mich davor, auf einem multinationalen Server spielen zu MÜSSEN und mit meiner Muttersprache weder ingame noch in den Foren kommunizieren zu können (ja ich kann englisch darum gehts nicht).

Zu dem Thema "Aktionen werden verzögert ausgeführt": Das stimmt wirklich. In WoW wird der GCD anders gehandelt, er wird dort (glaube seit mitte BC gabs dafür nen Patch) clientseitig berechnet; dadurch kann man nahezu instant nach nem GCD eine Aktion durchführen. Zudem kann man dort auch den GCD durch Haste runter auf 1 Sekunde drücken, und Haste gibts im Endgame in Massen auf Items. Daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell. 

In WAR kommt mir das so vor, als würde "das Signal vom Tastendruck" erst an den Server geschickt, der dann wiederrum antworten muss, dass der GCD ready ist. Das ist zwar keine 1-2 Sekunden aber deutlich spührbar, wenn man es anders gewohnt ist. Allgemein würde ich den GCD von WAR nicht exakt auf 1,5 Sekunden benennen, sondern je nach Serverlag auf 1,7-2 Sekunden. 1,5 Sekunden GCD + Serverlag von 0,2-0,5 Sekunden also. 

Ein direkter Vergleich: Hämmer ich in WoW sehr schnell eine Taste mit einer Fähigkeit die nur dem GCD unterliegt, wird diese sofort ausgeführt wenn der GCD durch ist. Vorher passiert nichts - das sieht man auch an der Charakteranimation. Tu ich das gleiche in WAR, so sieht man das der Charakter die Animationen und Sounds ruckartig ausführt ohne das etwas ankommt, kurz bevor die Aktion dann doch ausgeführt wird. 

Was für mich als langen WoW Spieler auch sehr unangenehm war: Das "Speichern" der Aktionen. Führe ich Aktion1 aus und wärend der GCD läuft ab einer bestimmten Zeit (ka evtl 0,5 Sekunden) Aktion2, so führt er Aktion2 aus auch ohne das ich NACH dem Ablaufen des GCD etwas drücke. In WoW wird eine Aktion erst ausgeführt, sobald der GCD abgelaufen ist, da wird nix "gespeichert". Änder ich also kurz vor ende des GCD meine Meinung, sagen wir mal 0,2 Sekunden was für einen geübten Spieler kein Problem ist, und will was anderes ausführen - habe ich ein Problem.

Hämmer ich z.B. einen Anytimer durch um ihn 1x zu benutzen, speichert er den 2. gleich mit (wärend dem GCD) und macht so 2 Anytimer hintereinander auch wenn ich nach dem GCD keine Taste mehr drücke.

Genau diese Dinge machen WAR wesentlich träger und ungenauer in der Steuerung als das in WoW der Fall ist.


----------



## Peraine1 (25. März 2010)

Nur weil Mythic in den USA sitzt, bedeutet das nicht, das sie keine Europäischen Server anmieten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. März 2010)

Naja mit dem WOW hat PVP verpennt, ist auch falsch. WOW hat das Problem, seine Weltstruktur, seine Clipping abfrage, seine PVP-Balanced ( je nach dem wie man sie sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) etc. ist nicht für sowas ausgelegt. Aber WAR hat da auch nicht den wirklicehn Schritt und Sprung gewagt. Gerade für PVP ist WAR find ich auch langsam, wie oben schon mal gesagt wurde und sogar recht interessant bewiesen. Gerade bei den Stances merkt man es. Dort scheint es kein GCD zu geben, aber ne aktion sofort nach Wechseln kann ich dennoch nicht durchführen und AP tickt glaub auch erst 1 Sek, dass hab aber noch net beobachtet. 
So gesehen ist also WAR was PVP anbetrifft, nicht wirklich besser als WOW. Je nach dem was man vom PVP erwartet, dann schon. Dann ist WAR für einige eher was gutes, als WOW PVP. Aber es klingt so, als würde Blizzard etwas verschlafen haben. So als tät Blizzard in ihrem alten SPiel voll die Zeit verpennt haben. WAR die neu Entwickelt haben, neu gemacht haben ein Spiel haben den Zeitgeist mit diesem Spiel aber erkannt? Glaub ich nicht ganz. Denn dafür hat es schonmal zum ersten so ein Klickskill System und der Char führt es aus, dazu noch Autohit. Selbst AoC, dass "Schrott" Game was einige gern auch hier so als deutlich schlechter beschimpfen, hat ein Kampfsystem versucht, was ich sogar recht gut gelungen finde. Mit den Kombos ist das Kämpfen zwar jetzt nicht so mega geil, aber deutlich interessanter gemacht als 1 Skill klicken, warten nächsten. Aber was mich an diesem WAR Kampfsytem eher gestört hat und auch noch teilweise stört. Ist A der GCD, der einfach auf alles drauf liegt, egal was für ein SKill es ist, B der Extreme Unterschied zwischen Skill benutzen und nicht (also Autohit Zeit und Skill Usen, Oft kann man da 3 Skill unterbringen in der Zeit vom Autohit), C das die AP Reg voll ungerecht verteilt ist und völlig unbalanced aufgebaut ist (Klassen die Skills nutzen müssen wie Schwertmeister hat 0 Reg, Schwarz Ork mit der selben Mechanik hat AP reg, Heiler die nur auf AP angewiesen sind haben AP Reduzieren und nur 1 AP Regskill, während 2 Pool Klassen noch Pool übergreifend Reg haben und AP/Pool Reg oben drauf und D das Castketten ja teilweise enorm langsam ablaufen und die Animationen net immer wirklich passen und dazu Instants Aktionen unterbrechen und nicht als "Kette" hinten dran gehangen werden, weswegen man oft Instants verpasst. 

Find das Kampfsystem und die AP Reg sollte Mythic auch mal aufgreifen, einfach weil es einen deutlich Flüssigeren Spiel verlauf ausmacht. Meine was sollen dat. Mit AP fahr ich enorm viel Schaden und ohne AP 0. Aber AP regen, können einige solide und andere nicht ansatzweise. Also das gibt es viele solche Kleinigkeiten, die dieses Kampfsystem (was uralt ist dazu noch, also das ja nichts neues) langsam macht (oben genannt gerade der GCD trägt dazu enorm bei) und zusätzlich noch sehr unflexibel.


----------



## Sethek (26. März 2010)

Ja, dat haben wir mal gerne...



wiligut schrieb:


> Ich weniger, weil
> 
> - die Performanceprobleme laut aller entsprechenden Zeitungsberichte und Patchnotes auf Fehler im Code des Spiels zurückzuführen waren und nicht auf die Server (obwohl die Serverperformance natürlich immer noch besser sein könnte). Außerdem sagt er, er wolle Goa keine "minderwertige Technik unterstellen", dennoch wäre die Performance in Europa angeblich schlechter. Also gleiches Spiel, gleichgute Hardware der Server, dennoch deutliche Unterschiede? Wie kommt das?



Wieso soll Pente wissen, warum gefühlt seine/ihre "performance" schlechter ist, als man es von den US-Servern hört? Den Schluss, dass es wohl an GOA liegen könnte, den stellst Du selber her, beziehungsweise im konkreten Fall elementare Logik. Oder, ums philosophisch auszudrücken: "Nur weil etwas nach den Gesetzen der Logik überwaus wahrscheinlich ist, muß es nicht falsch sein."

Drollig finde ich hingegen die Entrüstung über "ungerechtfertigte Kritik" an der performance. Ich formuliers mal plakativ um: "Was fäll euch eigentlich ein, euch hier zu beschweren und den Schatten des Zweifels über die tadellose Vorzeigefirma GOA kommen zu lassen? Das stimmt gar nicht, da kann niemand was dafür, es lag ja nur dran, dass das Spiel vollkommen unfertig und nur mangelhaft qualitätsgeprüft als Vollversion verkauft wurde. Dafür kann ja nun wirklich niemand was, ausserdem schreibens ja "alle Zeitungen", (die ich, weils ja "alle" sind, auch nicht nennen oder gar zitieren brauche) dass das mittlerweile abgestellt wurde. Ganz klar: Wer heute behauptet, unter schlechter performance zu leiden, der lügt und tut das offensichtlich nur, um aufs arglistigste die unbescholtenen braven Leute von GOA mit verbalem Unrat zu überziehen!" Soweit meine Interpretation deines kleinen Kreuzzugs der scheinbaren Sachlichkeit.




> - es den meisten europäsichen Spielern egal sein dürfte ob es spät Nachts auf ihrem Server im RvR rockt oder nicht, da bis auf Urlauber und/oder Arbeitslose die Mehrheit der Spieler einem "normalen" Tagesrythmus folgen dürfte und daher nur wenig davon hätte



Ich will - für manchen womöglich ungewohnt - offen und ehrlich sein, sachlich und vollkommen zynismusfrei. Bis zu dem Spruch hatte ich das Bild eines ulkigen Wirrkopfs vor Augen - durchaus unterhaltsam also. Nach dem Spruch war mir klar - hier artikuliert sich ein Mensch, der eine über alle Maßen widerwärtige, menschenverachtende Einstellung an den Tag legt und diese auch noch mit vollends schmerzbefreiter Nonchalance nach aussen trägt. Wer gesellschaftliche Randgruppen derart kalt und sachlich diffamiert, der passt mit seiner Art zu Denken in meinen Augen in eine andere Episode deutscher Geschichte aus der jüngten Vergangenheit. Ja, Godwin, grüß Dich. Aber hier triffts leider zu.

Ich weiß ja nicht, aus welchen "allen Zeitschriften" Du die Tatsache herleitest, das Arbeitslose prinzipiell keinem normalen Tagesrhythmus folgen, aber ich lese ja auch nicht alle Zeitschriften. Aber wenn Du Dich so gut mit "diesen Arbeitslosen da" auskennst, verrat uns doch mal, woran man sie sofort erkennt, damit ein unangenehmer Kontakt sich auf ein Minimum reduziert. Haben die vielleicht lange Nasen? Ulkige Bärte?

Jetzt wirds doch wieder zynisch. Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, aber jedesmal, wenn eine Flachpfeife völlig gedankenlos auf die seit Jahren von den privaten Medien inszenierte Hetztrommel wider dem asozialen Arbeitslosenpack einschlägt, überkommt mich der Brechreiz. Wenn Du Dir nen Rest Anstand und Objektivität bewahrt hast, denkst Du vielleicht ganz kurz drüber nach, was Dein Satz da oben eigentlich aussagt und wie sich die sicherlich nicht seltenen armen Schweine, die wollen, aber nicht können oder dürfen und denens ohnehin so richtig beschissen geht, fühlen, wenn sie sowas lesen dürfen.

Ich finds ehrlich zum kotzen. Wenn jemand Menschen aufgrund ihrer ethnischen Herkunft über einen Kamm schert, läuft das Gutmenschentum Amok - aber wenns aufgrund der sozialen Stellung geschieht, interessierts kein Aas. Dabei sind die zugrundeliegenden Denkmuster exakt die selben. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Geschichte der letzten hundert Jahre.

Ich mag jetzt auch gar nicht mehr weiter auf den thread eingehen. Bitte entschuldigt den wortreichen Ausbruch, aber mir geht der von mir so titulierte "Sozialfaschismus" in so ziemlich jedem Forum, das sich mit onlinespielen beschäftigt, so unglaublich auf den Wecker, dass sich meine hilflose Entrüstung bisweilen so artikulieren muss.


----------



## Pymonte (26. März 2010)

Hm, Überreaktion lässt meist auf Betroffenheit schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ums kurz zu sagen, zu viel reininterpretiert, einfach mal stunkt machen wollen usw. Er sagt nur, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht davon profitieren wird, dass die Amerikaner ihre Prime Time haben, wenn bei uns gerade Arbeit/Schule/Uni etc angesagt ist. Das freut vielleicht den einen oder anderen Schichtarbeiter (oder eben Arbeitslosen, denn nicht jeder Arbeitslose hat ein ausgefüllten Tagesrhythmus) und vielleicht noch Leute, die gerade Urlaub haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger steht da.

Das nun als Diffamierung einer Gesellschaftsschicht aufzufassen ist mal wieder so dermaßen hohl und übertrieben, wie man es vom alten WARFanboy-WARHater-HaterHater-Sethek kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schön, dass nun die ganzen alten Flamer wiederkommen, vermutlich treibt sie die Angst, das ihre "WAR ist scheiße" und "WAR ist tot Prognosen" doch nicht stimmen. Schön, das versüßt mir den Tag (und das, obwohl ich nachher ne beschissen-schwere Prüfung schreibe).

PS: Der Flame bezieht sich nur auf zurückgekehrte Flamer/Trolle, unsere ewig-Treuen find ich ja (bis auf 2 Ausnahmen) ganz ok.


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Der Flame bezieht sich nur auf zurückgekehrte Flamer/Trolle, unsere ewig-Treuen find ich ja (bis auf 2 Ausnahmen) ganz ok.



Pfft mehr als 2 treue gibts ja nicht (Golrik und mich). Der Rest ist schon ewig nur noch sporadisch hier unterwegs - inklusive Miracoulix oder wie er heißt. Kannst gleich sagen, dass du alle - in deinen augen Flamer/Trolle nicht magst ^^ Trotzdem immer wieder schön zu sehen, welche Seite die Diskussion wieder auf das "Flamer, Fanboy, MIMI Troll, etc. " Niveau zurückführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pente (26. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich weniger, weil
> 
> - die Performanceprobleme laut aller entsprechenden Zeitungsberichte und Patchnotes auf Fehler im Code des Spiels zurückzuführen waren und nicht auf die Server (obwohl die Serverperformance natürlich immer noch besser sein könnte).  Außerdem sagt er, er wolle Goa keine "minderwertige Technik unterstellen", dennoch wäre die Performance in Europa angeblich schlechter. Also gleiches Spiel, gleichgute Hardware der Server, dennoch deutliche Unterschiede? Wie kommt das?


Sorry wenn ich es diesmal so direkt sage aber nur weil eine Zeitung vom Osterhasen und Weihnachtsmann berichtet glaubst du selbst doch nicht etwa auch noch daran? Ich habe sehr lange selbst Tests und Artikel zu Warhammer Online geschrieben zum großen Teil auf buffed.de und im buffed-Magazin veröffentlicht. Durch unser damaliges Projekt des FrontLINE PDF Magazins, welches von Rowhin ins englische übersetzt und auf Warhammer Alliance publiziert wurde, hatte ich von Beginn an einen recht guten Einblick in die Entwicklung der US Community und die dort vorherrschenden Probleme. Ich kann mich auch noch an zahlreiche Diskussionen in den deutschen Community-Foren erinnern in denen Spieler immer und immer wieder darauf verwiesen, dass das Spiel performancetechnisch in den USA wesentlich stabiler läuft und ja das war halt nunmal so. Das ging sogar soweit, dass Sterntaler in vielen Interviews immer wieder sagen musste, dass das Problem nicht auf die Hardware von GOA zurückzuführen ist und auch das weiss ich noch sehr gut weil ich eines dieser Interviews selbst mit ihm führte. Über die Ursache der Performance-Probleme habe ich kein Wort verloren, es spielt auch absolut keine Rolle woran es lag. Fakt ist, dass es die europäische Spielerschaft weit mehr betraf als die US Spieler.



wiligut schrieb:


> - es den meisten europäsichen Spielern egal sein dürfte ob es spät Nachts auf ihrem Server im RvR rockt oder nicht, da bis auf Urlauber und/oder Arbeitslose die Mehrheit der Spieler einem "normalen" Tagesrythmus folgen dürfte und daher nur wenig davon hätte. Zudem ist die maximale Zeitverschiebung zur Westküste 9 Stunden. Dass heisst, wenn in Californien um Mitternacht die RvR-Aktivität einschläft, ist es bei uns morgens 9 Uhr. Also die Europäer pennen noch oder latschen gerade unmotiviert zur Arbeit, die Amis gehen gerade pennen. Also wieder "nix los" bis in Europa die Prime Time losgeht.


Was ist heutzutage bitte ein "normaler" Tagesrhythmus? Ferien, Urlaub, Schichtarbeit, Feiertag oder einfach gern mal etwas länger wach ... den Anteil der MMO Spieler die regelmäßig oder sporadisch Nachtaktiv sind sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Wir selbst hatten z.B. einen Taxifahrer in der Gilde der nur nachts spielen konnte und irgendwann aus diesem Grund auch die Gilde gewechselt hat weil in einer anderen Gilde Nachts mehr Spieler aktiv waren. Man sollte das unter keinen Umständen unterschätzen das sind schon recht viele die gern mal bis 2 / 3 Uhr nachts und evtl. länger spielen.



wiligut schrieb:


> - für den geringen Vorteil des "auch spät Nachts zocken" die Serversprache Englisch sein muss und ich behaupte mal dafür wirds bei vielen nicht reichen (außer vielleicht bei den Engländern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die englische Sprache ist ein Argument und ich kann auch sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass da einige nicht ganz so auf der Höhe sind und lieber in ihrer Muttersprache spielen. Jedoch sollte auch jedem, vorallem nach den vergangenen MMO Releases und deren "Erfolg", klar sein, dass das Model der verschiedensprachigen Server im Moment einfach wenig Zukunft hat. Klar kann man das Spiel in verschiedenen Sprachen anbieten jedoch zieht kaum ein Spiel so eine Masse an Spielern dauerhaft an als, dass sich der Betrieb verschiedensprachiger Communities langfristig lohnen würde. Je mehr MMOs auf den Markt kommen desto mehr verteilen sich die deutschen Spieler und desto weniger rentabel wird das Geschäft mit den deutschen Servern. 



wiligut schrieb:


> - Einzig das Kosten- und Betreuungsargument finde ich nachvollziehbar, aber auch hier hätten vermutlich deutsche Spieler gerne Betreuung in deutsch und Franzosen in französisch was das Einsparungspotential reduziert. Ideal wäre Direktbetreuung durch Mythic, lokalisierte Server am besten in Frankfurt. Obs das jemals gibt, keine Ahnung. Man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen


Ohne genaues zu wissen vermute ich schwer, dass spätestens mit dem Release von SW:ToR Mythic / BioWare selbst den Support von Warhammer Online in Europa in die Hand nehmen wird. In sofern ist das näherrückende Release von SW:ToR sicher auch für alle Anhänger von Warhammer Online ein wichtiges Datum.


----------



## Churchak (26. März 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich will - für manchen womöglich ungewohnt - offen und ehrlich sein, sachlich und vollkommen zynismusfrei. Bis zu dem Spruch hatte ich das Bild eines ulkigen Wirrkopfs vor Augen - durchaus unterhaltsam also. Nach dem Spruch war mir klar - hier artikuliert sich ein Mensch, der eine über alle Maßen widerwärtige, menschenverachtende Einstellung an den Tag legt und diese auch noch mit vollends schmerzbefreiter Nonchalance nach aussen trägt. Wer gesellschaftliche Randgruppen derart kalt und sachlich diffamiert, der passt mit seiner Art zu Denken in meinen Augen in eine andere Episode deutscher Geschichte aus der jüngten Vergangenheit.



Hihi noch nen bissel dicker aufgetragen und das Forum wär zusammen gebrochen wie du dann von sachlich über menschenverachtend bis schluss endlich zum 3. Reich den Bogen schlägst .... Klasse! Lies sich fast wie nen Monolog von Pispers sprich hab gut lachen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Pymonte naja ned verwunderlich laut Newsticker gibts ja beim Primus login Probs und irgendwie muss man sich ja den Tag vertreiben. ^^


----------



## wiligut (26. März 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich es diesmal so direkt sage aber nur weil eine Zeitung vom Osterhasen und Weihnachtsmann berichtet glaubst du selbst doch nicht etwa auch noch daran? Ich habe sehr lange selbst Tests und Artikel zu Warhammer Online geschrieben zum großen Teil auf buffed.de und im buffed-Magazin veröffentlicht.



Warum musst du nun auch den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann in die Sache reinziehen? Argumente anderer ins lächerliche zu ziehen ist in diesem Forum zwar gang und gebe, aber es war mir neu dass dies nun auch von den "Moderatoren" gepflegt wird.

Die Zeitschrift auf die ich mich bezog war euer Buffed-Magazin. Die letzte Ausgabe in der über Warhammer und Patch 1.3.2 berichtet wurde. Solltest du mal lesen. Oder willst du mir sagen dass es mit dem Inhalt eures Magazins nicht sonderlich weit her ist? Ich gebe zu das ich den Verdacht bei der Lektüre schon öfter hatte, aber eine offizielle Bestätigung hier im Forum wäre dennoch schön.

Eine weitere Quelle sind die offiziellen Patchnotes, in denen eine Problem mit dem Code des Spiels und dessen Behebung als Ursache für die dramatisch bessere Performance des Spiels nach dem Patch genannt wurde. Aber die bei Mythic haben ja eh keine Ahnung.

Es ist letztlich aber für unsere Diskussion egal. Du hast behauptet ein Wechsel auf US-Server mit Betreuung durch Mythic wäre gut für uns "alle" (mag sein) und als Begründung u.a. die angeblich schon immer bessere Performance in den USA genannt (die ich gar nicht beurteilen kann und will). Im nächsten Post sagtest du dann aber die GOA Server wären auch nicht schuld. Also ich bleibe bei meiner Frage, gleiche Server, gleiches Spiel, trotzdem da Performance gut und hier schlecht. Klingt für mich komisch, oder dein Argument ist schlicht haltlos.Nun darfst du von mir aus auch gerne das Christkind bemühen.



Pente schrieb:


> Was ist heutzutage bitte ein "normaler" Tagesrhythmus? Ferien, Urlaub, Schichtarbeit, Feiertag oder einfach gern mal etwas länger wach ... den Anteil der MMO Spieler die regelmäßig oder sporadisch Nachtaktiv sind sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Wir selbst hatten z.B. einen Taxifahrer in der Gilde der nur nachts spielen konnte und irgendwann aus diesem Grund auch die Gilde gewechselt hat weil in einer anderen Gilde Nachts mehr Spieler aktiv waren. Man sollte das unter keinen Umständen unterschätzen das sind schon recht viele die gern mal bis 2 / 3 Uhr nachts und evtl. länger spielen.



Wollen wir jetzt ernsthaft darüber diskutieren wann mehr Spieler aktiv sind? Ich denke das können wir uns sparen. Ansonsten können wir natürlich noch herleiten was genau eine "Prime Time" ist und ob es das überhaupt gibt. Ich nehme aber zur Kenntnis das du einen Taxifahrer kennst, der gerne Nachts spielt und sich über einen Wechsel auf US-Server freuen würde weil dann Nachts mehr los ist. Ob das repräsentativ für die restliche europäische Community ist darf wohl bezweifelt werden. Liest du aber meinen Post nochmal, wirst du feststellen, dass ich dem dennoch einen Vorteil eingeräumt habe, den ich lediglich als nur für eine Minderheit relevant bezeichnet habe.

Eigentlich habe ich lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es mit dem häufig bemühten Argument der Zeitverschiebung bei genauerer Betrachtung nicht so weit her ist weil ich bisher davon ausging, dass die MEHRHEIT (das sind nicht alle) der Spieler tagaktiv ist. Nun erkenne ich aber, dass die Fraktion der Nachtspieler doch enorm umfangreich sein muss. Obwohl da oben ja noch einer fast ausgetickt ist, weil ich angeblich behauptet habe, Arbeitslose hätten keinen "normalen Tagesrythmus". Also was denn nun? Könnt ihr euch vielleicht mal einigen? Schwerpunkt meiner Argumente war das Sprachproblem. Dabei bleib ich.


@Sethek

Vielleicht solltest du statt des Interpretierens nochmal das verstehende Lesen üben. Dabei würde dir dann vielleicht auch auffallen, dass wir hier im Warhammer Online Forum sind. Hier gehts, Achtung Überraschung, um Warhammer Online. Magst du zum Thema vielleicht auch was beitragen oder warst du eigentlich auf der Suche nach Infos zum Roten Frontkämpferbund? Dann könnte ich dir den Link raussuchen. Danach könntest du das Wort Überreaktion mal nachschlagen. Im Duden wirst du da wahrscheinlich ein Bild von dir finden.

Und wenn du glaubst aus einem Nebensatz meine politischen Ansichten und Einstellungen gegenüber Arbeitslosen oder sonst wem herauslesen zu können, sagt dass mehr über dich aus als über mich. Und schon gar nicht werde ich mich hier für deine bekloppten Anschuldigungen rechtfertigen.

PS: Wenn dich mein Beitrag schon so mitnimmt, wirst du den hier aus dem Aion Forum lieben:



			
				Volcrom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde dass ab 18:30 jeder kurzzeitig vom Server zwangsgetrennt wird um die Warteschlangen zumindest chancengleich für alle aufzuteilen.
> Die Schulkinder mit Rechtschreibschwäche die nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr zur Hartzler Unterschicht stossen die Ihre elfengleichen Weiberchars durch die Welt von Aion lenken anstelle sich zu bemühen ihrer Existenz einen Sinn zu geben und mal eine Bewerbung zu schreiben, nehmen der arbeitenden gebildeten Premium Bevölkerung die wohlverdienten Feierabend Plätze.
> 
> mfg


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2010)

@ willigut

Was wird da wieder gelabert wegen Primetime usw. Pente hatte einen der Vorteile einer Zusammenlegung zwischen US und EU Realms angeführt und du hast (ohne Argumente) dagegengeredet.

Würde man die europäische Community auf die US Realms verlagern würde sich 

a) für die EU-Primetime Spieler nichts ändern (die hätten immer noch massig Action zu "ihrer Primetime")
b) für die EU- Nicht Primetime Spieler wäre zu deren Spielzeiten mehr los (weil US Primetime)
c) für die US - Nicht Primetime Spieler wäre zu deren Spielzeiten mehr los (weil EU Primetime)

Rein von diesem Standpunkt aus betrachtet wäre es auf jeden Fall eine Win-Win Situation für alle.

Probleme mit Latenz oder Sprache sind durchaus zu berücksichtigen, doch von der Serverauslastung her wäre es einzig und allein "besser". Doch "was der Bauer net kennt, das frisst er net" und daher ist erstmal alles "schlecht".


----------



## Peraine1 (26. März 2010)

Ich weiß, das wird eh rasch gelöscht und ich bekomme bestimmt auch eine Verwarnung, aber einer muss das offensichtliche einfach aussprechen:

Hier in dem Thread haben ein paar Leute ganz klar kräftig einen an der Klatsche.

Und ich dachte, die Leute, welche 9 von 10 Posts ignorieren und auf den 10 anspringen wie die Wölfe aufs Rotwild, weil er als einziger angreifbar ist, wären schon schlimm zu ertragen.


----------



## Sethek (26. März 2010)

> @Sethek
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du statt des Interpretierens nochmal das verstehende Lesen üben. Dabei würde dir dann vielleicht auch auffallen, dass wir hier im Warhammer Online Forum sind. Hier gehts, Achtung Überraschung, um Warhammer Online. Magst du zum Thema vielleicht auch was beitragen oder warst du eigentlich auf der Suche nach Infos zum Roten Frontkämpferbund?


Aha, wer also der Meinung ist, dass es Mist ist, Menschen aufgrund ihrer Lebenssituation vorzuverurteilen, der gehört politisch ins extrem linke Lager? Oder liegts dran, dass ich das böse F-Wort gebraucht habe? Eigentlich sollten alle (demokratischen) Mitbürger was dagegen haben, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



> Und wenn du glaubst aus einem Nebensatz meine politischen Ansichten und Einstellungen gegenüber Arbeitslosen oder sonst wem herauslesen zu können,


Nachdem ich kein Gott bin, kann ich mich - schockierenderweise - natürlich irren. Aber: welchen Grund könntest Du gehabt haben, in einem sonst relativ sachlichen post gegen Arbeitslose vom Leder zu ziehen? Hätte ein, sinngemäß, "Die allermeisten Menschen werden doch wohl eher nicht zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten spielen" zu wenig Schlagkraft besessen?

Und zum zitierten Beitrag: *Der* ist dick aufgetragen. Über krakeelende Leute, die ganz demonstrativ aus ihrem sicheren Kämmerlein der virtuellen Gmeinde zeigen wollen, wie hart und kompromisslos sie sind, kann man sogar schmunzeln. Menschen mit offensichtlich profunder Bildung hingegen, die quasi nebenbei, so als würden sie ne Ameise zertreten, ner ganzen Gruppe Menschen eine einschenken, die machen mir sorgen.

Klar mag man mir gerne vorwerfen, hier an akuter Überreaktion zu leiden. Die Diskussion gehört thematisch sicher nicht ins buffed-forum, aber: Auch despektierliche Kommentare gegenüber Arbeitslosen gehören thematisch nicht hierher.


Und zu Pymonte:


> Hm, Überreaktion lässt meist auf Betroffenheit schließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich bin tatsächlich betroffen. Ich habe, wenn auch nur kurz, die andere Seite der Medaille gesehen und live miterlebt, wie viel Spaß das diskriminiert werden macht.



> Ums kurz zu sagen, zu viel reininterpretiert, einfach mal stunkt machen wollen usw. Er sagt nur, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler nicht davon profitieren wird, dass die Amerikaner ihre Prime Time haben, wenn bei uns gerade Arbeit/Schule/Uni etc angesagt ist. Das freut vielleicht den einen oder anderen Schichtarbeiter (oder eben Arbeitslosen, denn nicht jeder Arbeitslose hat ein ausgefüllten Tagesrhythmus) und vielleicht noch Leute, die gerade Urlaub haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger steht da.


Das steht halt eben leider nicht da. 



> Das nun als Diffamierung einer Gesellschaftsschicht aufzufassen ist mal wieder so dermaßen hohl und übertrieben, wie man es vom alten WARFanboy-WARHater-HaterHater-Sethek kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bezieh das jetzt mal in Gesamtheit auf mich und nenns gequirlten Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ende von WAR hab ich doch nie prophezeit, und rundheraus Scheisse ists auch nicht. Hab ich so jedenfalls nie gesagt.
Und "wiederkommen", je nun: Ich hab momentan richtig viel Stress, aber ganz gelegentlich doch auch mal Zeit (so wie gestern/heute/nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und da poste ich auch. Ergo war ich genaugenommen niemals weg.


----------



## Pente (26. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Warum musst du nun auch den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann in die Sache reinziehen? Argumente anderer ins lächerliche zu ziehen ist in diesem Forum zwar gang und gebe, aber es war mir neu dass dies nun auch von den "Moderatoren" gepflegt wird.
> 
> Die Zeitschrift auf die ich mich bezog war euer Buffed-Magazin. Die letzte Ausgabe in der über Warhammer und Patch 1.3.2 berichtet wurde. Solltest du mal lesen. Oder willst du mir sagen dass es mit dem Inhalt eures Magazins nicht sonderlich weit her ist? Ich gebe zu das ich den Verdacht bei der Lektüre schon öfter hatte, aber eine offizielle Bestätigung hier im Forum wäre dennoch schön.
> 
> ...


Ich habe garnichts ins lächerliche gezogen. Sämtliche Aussagen zur Performance und zu den Ursachen der Performance-Probleme beruhen auf Aussagen von Mythic selbst und haben mit der Zeitschrift und deren Inhalt im Allgemeinen garnichts zu tun. Schließlich kann die Zeitschrift auch nur das Abdrucken was der Entwickler als Stellungnahme dazu abgibt. Viel Marketing-Blabla um nichts. Ich weiss auch nicht wo du liest, dass ich jemals behauptet hätte, dass die US Server exakt die Gleichen sind wie die EU Server. Das steht nirgends mit auch nur einem Wort. Manchmal sollte man vielleicht einfach mal die Postings richtig lesen. Ich sagte, dass ich persönlich die EU Performanceprobleme nicht auf mindere Hardware von GOA zurückführen möchte. Mir persönlich ist es auch total egal warum es diese enormen Probleme gab. Außer Hardware und Spielecode gibt's noch viele Faktoren, wie z.B. die Serviceprovider und deren Anbindung, die zu Performanceeinbrüchen führen können.

Wir drehen uns hier jedoch weiter im Kreis weil du ständig darauf hinaus willst worauf diese Probleme nun zurückzuführen sind. Es ist völlig egal was der Grund hierfür ist. Faktisch war es bereits bei Release und kurz nach Release in den USA nicht so schlimm wie in Europa. In USA wurde der Headstart auch nicht so versemmelt wie in Europa. Ich sagte in allen meinen Posts nichts weiter als, dass die Performance auf den US Servern von Anfang an bedeutend besser war als auf den EU Servern. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




wiligut schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt ernsthaft darüber diskutieren wann mehr Spieler aktiv sind? Ich denke das können wir uns sparen. Ansonsten können wir natürlich noch herleiten was genau eine "Prime Time" ist und ob es das überhaupt gibt. Ich nehme aber zur Kenntnis das du einen Taxifahrer kennst, der gerne Nachts spielt und sich über einen Wechsel auf US-Server freuen würde weil dann Nachts mehr los ist. Ob das repräsentativ für die restliche europäische Community ist darf wohl bezweifelt werden. Liest du aber meinen Post nochmal, wirst du feststellen, dass ich dem dennoch einen Vorteil eingeräumt habe, den ich lediglich als nur für eine Minderheit relevant bezeichnet habe.
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es mit dem häufig bemühten Argument der Zeitverschiebung bei genauerer Betrachtung nicht so weit her ist weil ich bisher davon ausging, dass die MEHRHEIT (das sind nicht alle) der Spieler tagaktiv ist. Nun erkenne ich aber, dass die Fraktion der Nachtspieler doch enorm umfangreich sein muss. Obwohl da oben ja noch einer fast ausgetickt ist, weil ich angeblich behauptet habe, Arbeitslose hätten keinen "normalen Tagesrythmus". Also was denn nun? Könnt ihr euch vielleicht mal einigen? Schwerpunkt meiner Argumente war das Sprachproblem. Dabei bleib ich.


Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass nachtaktive Spieler die Mehrheit wären. In einem meiner ersten Postings wo es darum ging, dass ich es willkommen heißen würde wenn die EU Spieler auf den US Servern spielen könnten sagte ich, dass dadurch rund um die Uhr viel los wäre im RvR und man damit neue Spieler gewinnen kann. Die Spieler die aktuell mit dem RvR zur Prime-Time zufrieden sind haben davon wenig außer, dass sie in ihrem Urlaub auch noch spät nachts viel Gegenwehr im RvR antreffen. Aber Ziel eines Spiels ist es nicht auf einer Stelle stehen zu bleiben und Spielerzahlen zu halten. Jedes neue Abo tut dem Spiel gut und sichert die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels. Rund um die Uhr Spieler bei Laune zu halten und an das Spiel zu fesseln oder nicht ... darin liegt eines von vielen Geheimnissen die WoW zum Erfolg verhalf. WoW hat deutlich mehr Farm- und Einzelspieler Content und somit haben Spieler auch spät Nachts mit wenig anderen Spielern noch das ein oder andere "zu erledigen". Warhammer Online lebt von großen Massenschlachten und die Zeitverschiebung und gemeinsamen Server würden dafür sorgen, dass man diesen Inhalt auch rund um die Uhr geniesen könnte und nicht nur zur Prime-Time. Wie OldboyX so schön sagte: Win-Win Situation für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Taxotis (26. März 2010)

Wow is im endgame besser war zum lvln wenn du viel spielst wow wenn wenig war


----------



## wiligut (26. März 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass nachtaktive Spieler die Mehrheit wären. In einem meiner ersten Postings wo es darum ging, dass ich es willkommen heißen würde wenn die EU Spieler auf den US Servern spielen könnten sagte ich, dass dadurch rund um die Uhr viel los wäre im RvR und man damit neue Spieler gewinnen kann. Die Spieler die aktuell mit dem RvR zur Prime-Time zufrieden sind haben davon wenig außer, dass sie in ihrem Urlaub auch noch spät nachts viel Gegenwehr im RvR antreffen. Aber Ziel eines Spiels ist es nicht auf einer Stelle stehen zu bleiben und Spielerzahlen zu halten. Jedes neue Abo tut dem Spiel gut und sichert die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels. Rund um die Uhr Spieler bei Laune zu halten und an das Spiel zu fesseln oder nicht ...



Genau, neue Spieler sollen gewonnen werden, nicht bestehende Abonnenten vergrault werden. 

Lassen wir den Performancequatsch mal weg, bleibt folgendes übrig:

Wir wollen beide das sich WAR weiterhin positiv entwickelt und weitere Spieler hinzugewinnt.
Du sagst, dies könnte erreicht werden durch Umzug auf US-Server, weil man dann „rund um die Uhr" RvR betreiben könnte.

Ich sagte, durch US-Server vergrault man all diejenigen, die nun nicht mehr in ihrer Muttersprache spielen können und bietet stattdessen den Vorteil auch spät Nachts zocken zu können, denn von „rund um die Uhr" kann bei USA/Europa Zeitverschiebung nicht die Rede sein, da die Amis zeitlich hinter uns liegen. An „rund um die Uhr" käme man ran unter Hinzunahme Asiens (wo es übrigens um Englischkenntnisse meist nicht so gut bestellt ist, außer Hongkong/Singapore/Indien) Und was wird aus den russischen Servern?

Also erstmal viele vergraulen um dann neue hinzuzugewinnen, denen das Sprachproblem nichts ausmacht.

Die Frage ist doch einfach, überwiegt der Vorteil die Nachteile bzw. welche Spielergruppe ist größer, diejenigen die auch auf englischen Servern sprachlich zurecht kommen und die dann länger raiden könnten, oder diejenigen die lieber in ihrer Muttersprache spielen und wegen Job/Uni/Arbeitsamt whatever 5 von 7 Tagen die Woche leider nichts davon haben auch Nachts ins RvR ziehen zu können. That's all. 

Mehr fällt mir nun dazu wirklich nicht mehr ein. Daher schönes Wochenende^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. März 2010)

PVP Spiel, so wie es ja einige gern bezeichnen, lebt von der eigentenlich dauerhaftigkeit der Spieler. Eve Online ist nicht umsonst ein Welt Server, da nur so rund um die Uhr was los ist und auch keine Zeiten bevorzugt werden können. Dann gibt es nicht das, ich bin zur Prime Time twinken, weil Gegenwehr im RVR Blöde ist, ich will nur Items. Zwar haben wir nicht so viel Besseres Zeitfenster, da wir es ja um 8 STunden schieben so in der Drehe. Soll heißen wir haben also Ein Zeit Fenster in dem Europ 18:00 ist und dann geht die Primetime los, die dann bis 22:00 läuft und die nächste beginnt dann gegen 0:00-4:00. So das sind dann zwei gute Hauptzeiten, Früh die Uhrzeiten bleiben noch recht unbesucht, lässt sich aber nicht ändern, da man aber auch mehr Viel Zocker oder Ferienzeiten, Urlaubszeiten und Feiertage abgreift, als nur mit zwei Zeitzonen, hat man somit auch wieder einige Wochentagen, Wochen oder Monate, in dem eindeutig mehr los ist. Der Gedanke und die Idee die EU und US Server zu Mergen ist nicht dumm. 
Gerade ein PVP Spiel profitiert ja durch aktive Spielerzahlen. Bei WOW gibt es wie Pente richtig sagt, solo Spiel anteil und damit fällt einigen nicht auf, dass ihr Server "Leerer" ist. Gerade RP Server können von sowas profitieren. Da einige Server damit zwar nicht voll RP geworden sind, aber somit das Feld von Spielern besser aufgeteilt wird. Da mehr Optionen zur Verfügung stehen. Bei WAR gibt es nur diese Hauptzeiten zu dem richtig RVR ist und in allen anderen muss man mit kleineren Gruppen rechnen oder langweiligen BO/Burg getappe, ohne Gegenwehr oder mit zu starker Gegenwehr. 

EU und US sind zwei GRoße Gebiete, in den es Sichtarbeiter gibt, Ferien, Urlaub, Feiertage, Prime Time, Vielzocker (aus welchem Grund auch immer). Klar gibt es dann die Deutsche Sprache eher wenig, aber wozu gibt es Gilden und Allianzen? Meine man macht ne Deutsche Gilde auf und in der Allianz labbert man Englisch. Ist bei Darkfall die einen EU und US Server betreiben, sowie bei Eve Online völlig normal und gibt es dort stark. Meine in der Gilde ist halt die Gildensprache Deutsch und englisch nur eher so am Rande, da einige es einfach durch die Allianz gewohnter sind ^^. Im Allianzchat und TS/Mumble Co. System dann englisch, außer im Gilden eigenen Bereich. Meine das ist völlig normal. Dazu gibt es doch Gildensysteme. Darum schließt man Allianzen, wozu gibt es das denn alles. Meine das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck von PVP SPielen, dass sich dann die Spieler Organisieren. Nur ist WAR auch stark am PUG orientiert. Was man deutlich merkt. Aber auch für ihn, hat es Vorteile.

Klar es gibt an sich auch Nachteile. Aber schlimmer als derzeit kann es nicht werden und einige Deutsche Spieler, zocken ja eh schon auf Karak Norn etc. Die Server sind am Ende eh unbedeuten in einem MMO, wichtiger ist doch der Spiel Spaß und denn gibt es im PVP nur, wenn dass PVP lebt. Als damals der Bug war, wo bei WOW die BGs Euweit aufgingen, war im BG mal was los. Nicht das geflame wie schlecht ne Seite ist, nicht dass die anderen sind besser etc. Nicht das boar die sind zu stark etc. Nein es hieß die sind bei unseren Bunker, klick klack Insi angeworfen und ca. 15 Mann (ich war mit dabei) geportet und gedefft. Also soll heißen, International hat auch andere Vorteile, aber auch Streithemen ist klar.

Find auch für den Spieler ist es eher ein Vorteil. Natürlich muss man achtgeben wegen Bezahlung, Mythic sollte Lastschrift dann schon übernehmen ob über GOA oder Pay/Pal etc. aber Lastschrift sollte funzen. Da es in Deutschland einfach verbreitet ist.


----------



## Pente (27. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich sagte, durch US-Server vergrault man all diejenigen, die nun nicht mehr in ihrer Muttersprache spielen können und bietet stattdessen den Vorteil auch spät Nachts zocken zu können, denn von &#8222;rund um die Uhr" kann bei USA/Europa Zeitverschiebung nicht die Rede sein, da die Amis zeitlich hinter uns liegen. An &#8222;rund um die Uhr" käme man ran unter Hinzunahme Asiens (wo es übrigens um Englischkenntnisse meist nicht so gut bestellt ist, außer Hongkong/Singapore/Indien) Und was wird aus den russischen Servern?


Da ich seit Release Warhammer Online auf den deutschen Servern in englisch gespielt habe versteh ich nicht wo das ganz große Problem sein sollte auf englischen Servern deutsch zu spielen. Die Lokalisierung des Spiels geht davon ja nicht verloren nur weil im Chat englisch gesprochen wird. Und ehrlich gesagt ist nichtmal der Chat ein Problem weil es meist so ist, dass über kurz oder lang sich ein Channel einbürgert in dem die Spieler dann deutsch schreiben. Klar sind einige Inhalte dann dennoch englisch weil die Sprachdateien Serverseitig sind, aber bei weitem nicht alles und unspielbar sowieso nicht. Ich sehe das nicht so dramatisch wie es einige darstellen. Gibt genug Spiele bei denen das Model der einheitlichen Server ganz gut funktioniert. Allein wenn ich an die chinesische Beta von AION denke und wieviele deutsche Spieler sich dort tummelten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Sprachbarrieren heute noch viele Spieler abschrecken. Ich selbst habe die komplette Beta in China gespielt und hatte meinen Spaß auch wenn ich kein Wort Chinesisch spreche :-)

Zur Zeitverschiebung: Nordamerika hat alleine 4 verschiedene Zeitzonen. Die Differenz variiert von 5-8 Stunden (ab morgen sogar 6-9 Stunden) Unterschied zu unserer Zeit, wenn du dann noch die ganzen Leute nimmst die zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten spielen, sowohl in EU als auch USA, hast du nahezu rund um die Uhr RvR wie du es aktuell zur Prime-Time auf den beiden deutschen Servern findest. Asien wird, zumindest vorerst, immer ein eigener Markt bleiben müssen. Das liegt an den strengen Auflagen im Bezug auf zu zensierende Inhalte (wie z.b. Skelette). Russland wäre sicher nicht verkehrt. Wobei hier die Frage im Raum steht wie "erfolgreich" das Spiel in Russland aktuell ist.


----------



## Pymonte (27. März 2010)

Stimmt, über dei EU BETA Server bei Aion wurde aber auch heftigst geflamed und manche hatten da schon echt Panik geschoben, dass Aion doch keine DE Server anbietet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheint also vielen doch so zu gehen (mir persönlich auch), dass man eben nicht auf einem multi-Kulti Server spielen möchte.


----------



## Sethek (27. März 2010)

Irgendwo hier im Forum gibts nen post, in dem unter anderem das RvR als eine Art abgekartetes Spiel beklagt wird. Die Praxis scheint wohl so zu sein, daß es quasi feste Termine gibt, an denen die eine oder die andere Fraktion - nahezu ungehindert - die gegnerischen Hauptstädte plattwalzt. Eine Art gentlemen's agreement also, was beiden Seiten zwar das äpixxsammeln erleichtert, aber so eigentlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist.

Keine Ahnung, wie schlimm das Problem tatsächlich ist, aber weltweite Server würden dem auf jeden Fall entgegenwirken, weils ja keine Spitzenzeiten in der Form mehr gibt.


----------



## Virthu (27. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Stimmt, über dei EU BETA Server bei Aion wurde aber auch heftigst geflamed und manche hatten da schon echt Panik geschoben, dass Aion doch keine DE Server anbietet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die server in deutscher sprache sind alleine deshalb so toll, weil einem keine vollhorste mit "zomg, i are stupido no compremde your laguage u spek english plz!" kommen können. solche idioten haben in der beta die ganze zeit ihren müll in den chats abgelassen, als ob es sie ein verbrieftes recht darauf hätten, an der unterhaltung teilhaben zu können.
wer also darauf hofft, von den amis - vor allem als deutscher - mit etwas anderem als "lol, eurofags" empfangen zu werden... nun ja, stellt euch auf eine überraschung ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> die server in deutscher sprache sind alleine deshalb so toll, weil einem keine vollhorste mit "zomg, i are stupido no compremde your laguage u spek english plz!" kommen können. solche idioten haben in der beta die ganze zeit ihren müll in den chats abgelassen, als ob es sie ein verbrieftes recht darauf hätten, an der unterhaltung teilhaben zu können.
> wer also darauf hofft, von den amis - vor allem als deutscher - mit etwas anderem als "lol, eurofags" empfangen zu werden... nun ja, stellt euch auf eine überraschung ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, man muss sich ja nur mal Youtube anschauen^^


----------



## OldboyX (27. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> die server in deutscher sprache sind alleine deshalb so toll, weil einem keine vollhorste mit "zomg, i are stupido no compremde your laguage u spek english plz!" kommen können. solche idioten haben in der beta die ganze zeit ihren müll in den chats abgelassen, als ob es sie ein verbrieftes recht darauf hätten, an der unterhaltung teilhaben zu können.
> wer also darauf hofft, von den amis - vor allem als deutscher - mit etwas anderem als "lol, eurofags" empfangen zu werden... nun ja, stellt euch auf eine überraschung ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise. Ich habe jahrelang in verschiedensten MMOs auf internationalen Servern gespielt und die einzigen "Idioten" und "Lolfags" waren eigentlich immer nur solche Hornochsen wie du es mit diesem Post versuchst einer zu sein. Der Rest der Community hatte diese Probleme nie - im Gegenteil war es mit einer internationalen Community eigentlich immer interessanter, höflicher und lehrreicher. Platz für nationale Channels und Gilden gibt es dennoch und keiner hat sich je daran gestört...


----------



## Kontessa (27. März 2010)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Als Deutscher bist du grundsätzlich Nazi und musst in englisch schreiben (bei anderen Nationalitäten ist das voll Ok wenn sie in ihrer Muttersprache schreiben). Wer wirklich meint, wir (die Deutschen) seien engstirnig, der solle sich mal im Ausland umschauen.

Auch auf Karak Norn wurde ich auch schon geflamed nur weil ich Deutscher bin, und das obwohl meine Vorfahren Briten bzw US Amerikaner sind. Sry Leute aber ich habe einfach keine Lust auf soetwas, ich meine ich will zocken und nicht Leuten erklären das wir Deutschen keine schlimmen Menschen sind. Ich denke auch, dass ein Großteil der deutschen Spielerschaft keine Lust darauf hat, sich wegen irgendeinem Thema auf Dinge flamen zu lassen, die bereits über 50 Jahre her sind. Ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Virthu (27. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise. Ich habe jahrelang in verschiedensten MMOs auf internationalen Servern gespielt und die einzigen "Idioten" und "Lolfags" waren eigentlich immer nur solche Hornochsen wie du es mit diesem Post versuchst einer zu sein. Der Rest der Community hatte diese Probleme nie - im Gegenteil war es mit einer internationalen Community eigentlich immer interessanter, höflicher und lehrreicher. Platz für nationale Channels und Gilden gibt es dennoch und keiner hat sich je daran gestört...



bin nicht sicher, warum du vesuchst, mich zu beleidigen, aber so sind nun mal meine erfahrungen. nicht in jedem mmo, aber letztens war es besonders in aion eu-beta wirklich schlimm und davor auch in lineage 2 stellenweise sehr unangenehm. kommt halt auf das spiel an. und da würde ich persönlich eher zu einem deutschen server tendieren, auch wenn ich mich zumindest schriftlich in insgesamt 3 sprachen verständigen kann. 

fuck you, motherfucker, dipshit, stupid ass, stupid asshole und ähnliches klingt obendrein nicht weniger beleidigend in englisch als der gleiche kram in deutsch und wird genauso gerne(wenn nicht gar öfter) auf den internationalen servern benutzt - zusätzlich zu allerlei blumigen ausdrücken in eigener sprache.

und nur mal zur klarstellung: meine "probleme" beschränken sich darauf, dass die anderen wegen dem versuch in eigener sprache etwas zu fragen für 1-2 stunden im allgemein/regionschat angemacht werden, nicht ich selbst. so etwas geht mir einfach auf die nerven.


----------



## OldboyX (27. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> bin nicht sicher, warum du vesuchst, mich zu beleidigen, aber so sind nun mal meine erfahrungen. nicht in jedem mmo, aber letztens war es besonders in aion eu-beta wirklich schlimm und davor auch in lineage 2 stellenweise sehr unangenehm. kommt halt auf das spiel an. und da würde ich persönlich eher zu einem deutschen server tendieren, auch wenn ich mich zumindest schriftlich in insgesamt 3 sprachen verständigen kann.
> 
> fuck you, motherfucker, dipshit, stupid ass, stupid asshole und ähnliches klingt obendrein nicht weniger beleidigend in englisch als der gleiche kram in deutsch und wird genauso gerne(wenn nicht gar öfter) auf den internationalen servern benutzt - zusätzlich zu allerlei blumigen ausdrücken in eigener sprache.
> 
> und nur mal zur klarstellung: meine "probleme" beschränken sich darauf, dass die anderen wegen dem versuch in eigener sprache etwas zu fragen für 1-2 stunden im allgemein/regionschat angemacht werden, nicht ich selbst. so etwas geht mir einfach auf die nerven.



Der Punkt ist nicht, dass es das nicht gibt. Es geht darum, dass es keinen Sinn macht dieselbe Haltung anzunehmen und deinerseits versuchst alle Amis (oder Briten) über den gleichen "lolallgermansarenazis"-Kamm zu scheren, wie diese Leute die du so hasst es angeblich mit dir tun. Damit bist du einfach kein Stück besser.


----------



## Virthu (28. März 2010)

es ist gerade der punkt, dass diese vorkommnisse sich eben so ergeben. und ich muss nicht jeden über den gleichen kamm scheren - mir reicht es, dass immer wieder irgendwelche heinis meinen, einem wegen "anderssprachigkeit" auf den geist zu gehen. warum bist du eigentlich so aggressiv drauf heute? schlechten tag gehabt oder etwas anderes? betrifft dich die problematik auf eine persönliche art und weise? immerhin hast du deinen beitrag noch mal editiert, die erste version war doch etwas unangenehmer zu lesen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> es ist gerade der punkt, dass diese vorkommnisse sich eben so ergeben. und ich muss nicht jeden über den gleichen kamm scheren - mir reicht es, dass immer wieder irgendwelche heinis meinen, einem wegen "anderssprachigkeit" auf den geist zu gehen. warum bist du eigentlich so aggressiv drauf heute? schlechten tag gehabt oder etwas anderes? betrifft dich die problematik auf eine persönliche art und weise? immerhin hast du deinen beitrag noch mal editiert, die erste version war doch etwas unangenehmer zu lesen.



Eigentlich nicht, nur hat sich deine Aussage jetzt doch sehr stark geändert wenn man sie inhaltlich mit der ersten Aussage in Bezug auf dieses Thema vergleicht. So wie du es anfangs formuliert hast ging es für mich absolut nicht in Ordnung. Wenn du sagst dich stört einfach das "Geflame" in Allgemein Chats, dann ist das dein gutes Recht (auch wenn ich es mager finde, dies von einer Aion Beta abzuleiten und überzeugt bin, dass sich so etwas auf live servern sehr schnell legen würde). Nur Flamer gibts überall, auch auf rein deutschsprachigen Servern und auch an den "Sprachflames" sind mit Sicherheit nicht ausschließlich Spieler einer bestimmten Nationalität schuld. Da habe ich in der Aion Beta anderes erlebt.


----------

